# OUT NOW: JAEGER: Essential Modern Orchestra feat. Merethe Soltvedt



## audioimperia

*Audio Imperia
JAEGER: Essential Modern Orchestra feat. Merethe Soltvedt*​
Deriving from the German word Jäger, meaning Hunter, JAEGER is the first release in a series of orchestral instruments that will usher you into a new era of modern cinematic music. As composers, we constantly find ourselves chasing that next creative spark, but our short deadlines don’t always allow us the time to let inspiration hit. You have to simply apply fingers to keys and pour the music into your sequencer.

To overcome this, JAEGER was created by a team of industry veterans who set out with two, seemingly, simple goals:

An incredible sound straight out of the box.
An incredibly user-friendly engine and interface.
Before settling on the exact specs for the library, the guys received extensive feedback from a number of highly successful, working composers to ensure no stone was left unturned. The constant pressure and tight deadlines demands for libraries with easy load times and maximum flexibility for a quick workflow.

​
With all of that in mind, the orchestral parts of JAEGER contain individual sections for strings, brass, and percussion. Though the library is primarily focused on punchy, epic music, it is not just designed to be loud; it is cinematic. JAEGER offers the following:

Separate Sections for Strings: 16 Violins, 10 Violas, 6 Celli, 4 Basses.
Separate Sections for Brass: 3 Trumpets, 6 Horns, 2 Tenor & 2 Bass Trombones, 2 Tubas.
Expansive Percussion Section: Gran Cassa Ensemble, Taikos (Small), Taikos .(Medium), Taikos (Large), Concert Tom Ensemble, Concert Snare (Low) Ensemble, Concert Snare (High) Ensemble, Sticks, Tam Tam, Piatti.
*The full list of articulations is available* https://www.dropbox.com/s/k5qrwp7tgixek7n/AI_Jaeger_Preview_PDF.pdf?dl=0 (HERE).

5 stereo microphone positions: Spot, Tree, Wide, Far, Full Mix.
True Legato for Violins, Celli, Trumpets, Horns.
Signature FX Kontakt Engine.
Recorded in centered seating positions.

Up to 6 morphing velocity layers.
Up to 9 Round Robin (Random No Repeat).
Dynamic Pure Tuning for Strings & Brass, just like a real orchestra.
Preserved Original Recording Levels.
Non-Distance Compensated Mixes & Distance Compensated Mixes for Percussion, the best of both worlds.

SFX: Hits by Joshua Crispin aka Generdyn.
SFX: Braaams by Paul Ortiz and Bryan Leach.
SFX: Drones by Paul Ortiz.
SFX: Transitions & Granular FX by Bryan Leach.

Vocals by Merethe Soltvedt: Legatos.
Vocals by Merethe Soltvedt: Riser Scales (in Major/Minor and Soft/Loud).
Vocals by Merethe Soltvedt: Phrases (in Major/Minor and Soft/Loud).
Working with vocalist Merethe Soltvedt was a true pleasure. She is an award-winning vocalist who has performed for composers such as Jeff Broadbent, Henry Lai, Tom Salta, Ivan Torrent and companies like Brand X, Two Steps From Hell, and Ghostwriter Music. A truly unique and very angelic voice that will add a whole other dimension to your music.

JAEGER is actually just the beginning of what will be our orchestral sampling endeavor, meaning that we are planning to expand the orchestral product series, add new articulations, etc. as we go along. The idea with JAEGER was to on one hand cover the most commonly used articulations (and then some, by also adding sound design and vocals), and on the other hand to also showcase our take and our deep knowledge of orchestral sampling and lay the foundation for all future orchestra releases. And not just for epic music! The library works great with any kind of traditional orchestral music as well ... you'll just be missing the woodwinds ... for now .

Take advantage of the Intro-Sale Offer NOW at $549 (instead of the $599 MSRP), by using this discount code when you checkout: *Intro-Jaeger*.

Be the Hunter, Not the Hunted!







​
*Release Date: OUT NOW*


----------



## audioimperia

First percussion tech demos are up! Using the processed full mix mic the two demos showcase both the DC and NDC patches. To explain:

- With distance compensated mics, there's much more punchy-ness on the attack of the samples (DC patches sound better with epic/trailer music).
- With non-distance compensated mics, the stereo image is more natural ( NDC patches sound better with more traditional orchestral music).

All of the percussion patches will come with both versions. Both examples have zero processing.


----------



## zimm83

Will be a great Christmas. Jaeger, Balkan MA3.....Chaos ????
Jaeger sounds really awesome. And that voice ....oh man !!!! And those percs !!! And a full sound design section...... And legatos !!!!!!
All ready to play !!!!!!!! Thanks.


----------



## playz123

While I wish this company all the best, I can't help but wonder why one would release a library of this type now, since there are many compilation libraries already available. It also appears similar results can be obtained by using collections of orchestral libraries from other developers. Perhaps someone could point out what makes this library different and therefore worth the not-inexpensive purchase price? Again, absolutely no disrespect intended towards the developers and my questions are not intended to be inflammatory. I truly am just curious.


----------



## zimm83

playz123 said:


> While I wish this company all the best, I can't help but wonder why one would release a library of this type now, since there are many compilation libraries already available. It also appears similar results can be obtained by using collections of orchestral libraries from other developers. Perhaps someone could point out what makes this library different and therefore worth the not-inexpensive purchase price? Again, absolutely no disrespect intended towards the developers and my questions are not intended to be inflammatory. I truly am just curious.



I think it will be the Audio Imperia Sound : Hybrid, epic and now orchestral.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert

playz123 said:


> While I wish this company all the best, I can't help but wonder why one would release a library of this type now, since there are many compilation libraries already available. It also appears similar results can be obtained by using collections of orchestral libraries from other developers. Perhaps someone could point out what makes this library different and therefore worth the not-inexpensive purchase price? Again, absolutely no disrespect intended towards the developers and my questions are not intended to be inflammatory. I truly am just curious.


I think that seems a bit like... Ford has already built cars, no need for other devs to build cars too...
It's all about choice and taste... sometimes a BMW just rides smoother. I personally am grateful the devs try to push boundaries, invent new techniques and then some. Looking forward to Jaeger


----------



## Wibben

Agreed. One can never have enough textures and flavors in the toolbag. Each library and developer has their own sound and ideas and I think it's always welcome. Audio Imperia does some of the best sounding stuff on the market, can't wait to see a walkthrough!


----------



## playz123

de_signs said:


> I think that seems a bit like... Ford has already built cars, no need for other devs to build cars too...


 Not quite, Dirk, since not just one, but many developers are issuing libraries of this type. But I get your point. Yes, this one may have a different 'flavour'...I certainly never questioned that....but is it different enough to warrant consideration, and can the same results be obtained using other libraries? I'm sure if one answers yes to the first question, then there should be no problem deciding to purchase. Guess I'm trying to decide if I need to consider this library, based on everything I already have, or give it a pass. Again, I am not questioning the quality or the sound or the skills of the developers etc.


----------



## ctsai89

I am Eyeing this library. Probably one of the first all-in-one trailer style library? this would be awesome


----------



## ctsai89

@audioimperia I am incredibly impressed by the listed articulation list and the demo of course! 

But 1 thing I can think off the top of my head that I think is missing is: the "rolls" for the Piatti cymbals. It currently only shows "hits".


----------



## ToxicRecordings

Pre-order is almost certain, since i have almost everything Audio Imperia does, and what they do is just great sounding and easy to work with.
Now i will wait for a walkthrough video and that will seal the deal.. so far i am impressed and i really this will be my new go-to epic orchestral library.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

@ctsai89 : There was already an all-in-one-trailer style library but...


----------



## ctsai89

whitewasteland said:


> @ctsai89 : There was already an all-in-one-trailer style library but...



Wrong. (Respectfully) Majestica doesn't have the solo voice nor does it have the braaaaaams and other SFX.


----------



## tomaslobosk

whitewasteland said:


> There was already an all-in-one-trailer style library but...



ACTUALLY...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

@tomaslobosk : Ahah, great ! Tonight we are canceling the apocalypse !


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

ctsai89 said:


> Wrong. (Respectfully) Majestica doesn't have the solo voice nor does it have the braaaaaams and other SFX.


Respectfully too, you're right  I just wanted to post this stupid picture.


----------



## ctsai89

whitewasteland said:


> Respectfully too, you're right  I just wanted to post this stupid picture.




I feel ya. I have majestica too..


----------



## ctsai89

But to be fair, I also think trailer and epic means entirely different things sometimes and people like to get them confused (which I did).

ALbion ONE/Majestica/MetroArk1 are all "epic" libraries that can be layered and suitable for trailer use but would definitely not stand on its own for trailer use. 

So I really am seeing an All-in-ONe package that Audio Imperia is offering... Am I wrong about taht?? hmm..


----------



## zimm83

Can' t decide before walkthrough....Same for MA3. Same for everything. I understand the preorder period, but please do the walkthroughs at the same time. So we will decide immediately. Thanks. Can't be wrong with audioimperia. Epic is Epic. Great sounding as always. But have to make a choice this december. Thanks.


----------



## Fry777

@tomaslobosk Any update on a video walkthrough and a look at the legatos before the release ? 

Also, will we get a heads up couple of days before release to still be able to benefit from the pre-order price ?


----------



## ToxicRecordings

I will wait for a decent walkthrough as well before i pull the pre-order trigger.
Allthough Audio Imperia has never released anything that dissapointed me, i have been burned a few times with other developers/libraries that promised a whole lot more then they could deliver.
Again, AI is not that kind of company so i expect this to be spot on once again.. let's see!


----------



## audioimperia

Check out our Instagram and Facebook for updates:


----------



## MillsMixx

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Anders Bru

That interface is absurdly good-looking!!


----------



## ToxicRecordings

Sooo close to pre-ordering this beast!


----------



## blougui

So gents, no walkthrough before pre order special price ends?


----------



## paulmatthew

blougui said:


> So gents, no walkthrough before pre order special price ends?


They said it will be coming after the holidays . I'm sure it will be out before intro pricing ends.


----------



## blougui

My bad, I hadn't read or forgot the last paragraph (in bold!) about more demos and walkthrough _before_ the presale offer ends. Apologies...


----------



## madfloyd

This or Ark3? I hate these types of decisions!


----------



## audioimperia

Added some new tech demos, including


Violin Legatos: 

Take a listen, and hear how exposed the legato transitions are! We handpicked the recording space so the legato transitions would sound 100% clean because of the shorter reverberation time. In the tech demo, we're using both Modulation and Expression CC's, utilizing all of the three (3) True Legato Dynamic Layers. We added just a small reverb, for gluing.

Violin Sustains: 
Vocals + SFX:


----------



## ysnyvz

audioimperia said:


> Violin Legatos


Haha, you're brave. Usually developers avoid playing arpeggios with legatos and play those boring long and slow notes. Nice work.


----------



## rottoy

audioimperia said:


> Added some new tech demos, including
> 
> 
> Violin Legatos:
> 
> Take a listen, and hear how exposed the legato transitions are! We handpicked the recording space so the legato transitions would sound 100% clean because of the shorter reverberation time. In the tech demo, we're using both Modulation and Expression CC's, utilizing all of the three (3) True Legato Dynamic Layers. We added just a small reverb, for gluing.
> 
> Violin Sustains:
> Vocals + SFX:



The legato sounds terrific. Nice work indeed. Now that I've heard this, it's a shame you didn't record legato for the violas & basses. You clearly got some fantastic players together for these recordings.


----------



## audioimperia

rottoy said:


> The legato sounds terrific. Nice work indeed. Now that I've heard this, it's a shame you didn't record legato for the violas & basses. You clearly got some fantastic players together for these recordings.



We will though  Coming in 2018


----------



## blougui

@madfloyd :Ark3 seems to sound more narural and have a lot of drums content, less hybrid than Jaeger and no voice and no and no sustains and no synth...


----------



## Simon Ravn

Wow that legato is just so impressively well working.


----------



## audioimperia

Merry Christmas you guys! We're already back at work. Check out this Celli Legato Tech Demo:


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

audioimperia said:


> Merry Christmas you guys! We're already back at work. Check out this Celli Legato Tech Demo:



You could suspect that for a library amined at trailer music the legato would be a weak point (especially for, in that genre less exposed + prominent instruments like celli) but... really cool! You could even go entirely classical with this library, apparently.

If this libary had been around when I started out a few years ago...


----------



## zimm83

Hy , must admit this is really surprisingly a SUPERB legato. Really . Very much detail in the sound, great transitions, really really REAL and playable.... WAOUH.....Can't wait now....


----------



## mac

legato sounds nice. How’s the latency when playing live?


----------



## rottoy

audioimperia said:


> We will though  Coming in 2018


Is that planned to be an update to those customers who bought JAEGER, or will it be a separate new library?


----------



## Simon Ravn

Seems from the violin + cello tech demos that the players are always playing with a lot of vibrato, and the lower dynamics don't go lover than around mp... if that is true it could seriously limit the potential of the library which I think is a pity. Of course you had to cut some corners but hopefully you will go back and fill those gaps later if this one is a success.. Although it could be hard matching the old recordings with the new unless you can get the exact same musicians, engineer etc.

But I think the tone (a bit on the dark side but I think some EQ can brighten it) and programming sounds excellent so there is a lot of potential here.


----------



## tomaslobosk

mac said:


> legato sounds nice. How’s the latency when playing live?


Latency will be configurable with a Legato Sample Start slider. For obvious reasons if you want exposed legato you will have a slight latency because of the players going into the transitions.

How this will work is that you first do your melodies with Legato Sample Start set to max (play cursor starts just in the end of the transition), this won’t sound natural or good, but there won’t be any latency.

After that you will set the Legato Sample Start slider to your like in order to provide the most realistic sound for the context.

Legato Sample Start offset values (miliseconds) will be shown on UI, so then you can grab those values and copy them into negative MIDI offsets in your DAW.

BTW, that slider will be automatable, and it’s basically the same as “Legato Speed”. So yes, this slider also will help you to do either slow or fast legatos, depending on its value.

Everything I just wrote will be further explained in the walkthrough video 

Best,
Tomás


----------



## audioimperia

We are taking just a few more days with JAEGER, which will enable us to fully dial in our creative vision for the library. These few extra days that we are dedicating to additional development will allow us to really fine-tune the engine, with a particular focus on the legatos of which we are really proud of.

Thank you all so much for the support and for believing in us! We are looking forward to a truly exciting 2018. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## ToxicRecordings

While it makes me want to punch random babies on the street, it is a good decision 
Just a few more days it is, great demos btw!


----------



## madfloyd

You should take as much time as you need. While we all are excited for it, once it’s released any delays will be quickly forgotten by both fans and critics alike.

Thank you for the update and the news about the presale pricing.


----------



## audioimperia

You guys rock! Thank you. 

Check out the Horns Legato


----------



## eli0s

audioimperia said:


> You guys rock! Thank you.
> 
> Check out the Horns Legato



I think you really have something great going on here and I am almost sad that woodwinds aren't included in the mix. All of the legato demos so far sound amazing!


----------



## audioimperia

eli0s said:


> I think you really have something great going on here and I am almost sad that woodwinds aren't included in the mix. All of the legato demos so far sound amazing!



Thank you eli0s. Woodwinds are on the to do list  

Trumpets Legato Tech Demo


----------



## Craig Sharmat

All Legatos demos sound good to my ears. My question is the same as Simon's on the Vi's, there is a lot of vibrato which is great sometimes.


----------



## ysnyvz

audioimperia said:


> Thank you eli0s. Woodwinds are on the to do list


While you're at it, you should add a few strings articulations to list like fast runs, pizzicato, trills etc. That way it would be a must-have for me. I'm just saying because you've proved that you know how to do it.


----------



## audioimperia

ysnyvz said:


> While you're at it, you should add a few strings articulations to list like fast runs, pizzicato, trills etc. That way it would be a must-have for me. I'm just saying because you've proved that you know how to do it.



Also on the list


----------



## artomatic

Pulled the trigger (dang it, my cc is melting)! Very impressed by the legatos. This will be the icing on the cake for me this year. Great job, @audioimperia !


----------



## audioimperia

Craig Sharmat said:


> All Legatos demos sound good to my ears. My question is the same as Simon's on the Vi's, there is a lot of vibrato which is great sometimes.



Goal with Jaeger was to make a library that will provide you with convincing emotional performances out of the box, a tool to help you survive those crazy tight deadlines. So the players were playing the vibrato as they personally would in a cinematic recording session. Just as Woodwinds and more articulations are on our to do list, so is expanding the content with more controllable samples.


----------



## synergy543

audioimperia said:


> Just as Woodwinds and more articulations are on our to do list, so is expanding the content with more controllable samples.


Are woodwinds and additional articulations included if we purchase now or are they added cost extras?


----------



## tomaslobosk

Simon Ravn said:


> ...and the lower dynamics don't go lover than around mp...



Actually they did play from pp to ff. We kept the recording levels untouched, so this is how pp should sound naturally.

With other libraries, the common technique is to quiet down the lower dynamics a bit to enhance the dynamic range. That's useful, but sadly most of the time it's not controllable, so you're stuck with the dynamic range setting the library comes with ... Jaeger does offer controllable dynamic range 

So in short our philosophy is to offer maximum flexibility:
a) Untouched recording levels for purists.
b) Controllable dynamic range for non-purists. (Consistent all across our instruments)


----------



## Steve Martin

Hi there,

is it possible to post a few violin legato lines, showing the different dynamic levels from pp to ff? That would be great if possible  I just listened to the horn legato line example. What a great sound! I was really impressed with the musicality of the expression in this example. That's a very impressive achievement. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## rottoy

Steve Martin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> is it possible to post a few violin legato lines, showing the different dynamic levels from pp to ff? That would be great if possible  I just listened to the horn legato line example. What a great sound! I was really impressed with the musicality of the expression in this example. That's a very impressive achievement. Thanks for sharing that.


They posted some examples of the violins legato earlier.


----------



## Steve Martin

rottoy said:


> They posted some examples of the violins legato earlier.



Thanks so much for pointing this out Rottoy. I had actually listened to the legato demo, but then finding your post influenced me to check this thread again - I now realize that I did not listen to the whole soundcloud file, and I had missed listening to the soft legato section there. Thanks for reminding me of this. The legato is just superb! I'm not a movie track writer, but this library would be wonderful for my classical style tracks. It sounds gorgeous to my ears! I'm looking forward to hearing and seeing more about this library. I'll be watching this thread carefully. Also many thanks to the guys at Jaeger for giving us some really new tools to use for creating music


----------



## Simon Ravn

audioimperia said:


> You guys rock! Thank you.
> 
> Check out the Horns Legato




Sounds rather awesome. Hearing some tuning issues right there though, hopefully will be fixed.


----------



## Simon Ravn

tomaslobosk said:


> Actually they did play from pp to ff. We kept the recording levels untouched, so this is how pp should sound naturally.
> 
> With other libraries, the common technique is to quiet down the lower dynamics a bit to enhance the dynamic range. That's useful, but sadly most of the time it's not controllable, so you're stuck with the dynamic range setting the library comes with ... Jaeger does offer controllable dynamic range
> 
> So in short our philosophy is to offer maximum flexibility:
> a) Untouched recording levels for purists.
> b) Controllable dynamic range for non-purists. (Consistent all across our instruments)



OK I am just not hearing it in the examples posted. Any chance you could do a low dynamics violins snippet? Also, at least for pp/p, a nonvib/poco vib layer would have been awesome. But I guess we can't have it all (at once at leasdt)


----------



## FinGael

Really really liking the sound of those legatos. Any pure orchestral products coming soon?

The price of JAEGER is a little too much for me, to purchase it for just horns, trumpets and violins + celli, as I have no need for epic vocals, braaaammms, drones etc. 

Thanks.


----------



## tomaslobosk

Simon Ravn said:


> Sounds rather awesome. Hearing some tuning issues right there though, hopefully will be fixed.


Yup! , tuning is perfect now.


----------



## tomaslobosk

FinGael said:


> Really really liking the sound of those legatos. Any pure orchestral products coming soon?
> 
> The price of JAEGER is a little too much for me, to purchase it for just horns, trumpets and violins + celli, as I have no need for epic vocals, braaaammms, drones etc.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey FinGael, Jaeger has a very comprehensive set of essential articulations for Violas, Double Basses, Trombones and Tubas too , unless you meant legato only.


----------



## zimm83

FinGael said:


> Really really liking the sound of those legatos. Any pure orchestral products coming soon?
> 
> The price of JAEGER is a little too much for me, to purchase it for just horns, trumpets and violins + celli, as I have no need for epic vocals, braaaammms, drones etc.
> 
> Thanks.



The price is correct. An orchestra with excellent legatos, percs, vocal, and hybrid.....Good price.
All in one libraries are expensive but you have tons of material.....


----------



## FinGael

tomaslobosk said:


> Hey FinGael, Jaeger has a very comprehensive set of essential articulations for Violas, Double Basses, Trombones and Tubas too , unless you meant legato only.


Thank you for answering so quickly.

Yes, my bad. I overlooked the sustains, other articulations and non legato orchestral instruments. The ones I heard sounded very good too. Definitely interested in your product.

Wish you all the best with your new library.


----------



## Rudankort

Watching this product with great interest.

Any hint on the future roadmap of your orchestral line? What will Cthulhu Kaiju bring to the table? 

Also, I'm wondering how much SSD space this library is going to take?


----------



## Pontus Rufelt

I've been beta testing Jaeger and have been playing around with the legatos today. I don't care if it comes across as a shameless plug, but I just had to drop by and say that this is seriously some of the best legato around and is worth the price alone. Also, this is definitely not a library that's only for trailer composition, it's excellent for more "classic" film stuff. I'm in the process of making a demo that is a more "classic" hero piece, so hopefully that'll be helpful.


----------



## zimm83

Pontus Rufelt said:


> I've been beta testing Jaeger and have been playing around with the legatos today. I don't care if it comes across as a shameless plug, but I just had to drop by and say that this is seriously some of the best legato around and is worth the price alone. Also, this is definitely not a library that's only for trailer composition, it's excellent for more "classic" film stuff. I'm in the process of making a demo that is a more "classic" hero piece, so hopefully that'll be helpful.


Great.
Today would be a good day for..........a walkthrough......


----------



## tomaslobosk

zimm83 said:


> Great.
> Today would be a good day for..........a walkthrough......


We're on the last stages of development  You guys will get a nice walkthrough on release date: January 8th


----------



## Niklas

tomaslobosk said:


> We're on the last stages of development  You guys will get a nice walkthrough on release date: January 8th


Does the extended 48h pre-sale also apply to the loyalty pre-sale offer?


----------



## audioimperia

Niklas said:


> Does the extended 48h pre-sale also apply to the loyalty pre-sale offer?



It does. All pre-sale pricing offers will go through the 14th, before Jaeger goes to the intro pricing offer of $549 which will go through January 31st.

Having some fun with Jaeger:


----------



## rottoy

audioimperia said:


> It does. All pre-sale pricing offers will go through the 10th, before Jaeger goes to the intro pricing offer of $549 which will go through January 31st.
> 
> Having some fun with Jaeger:



You're killing me with these demos. Do I really have to torture my wallet any further?


----------



## bvaughn0402

When I put the code in at the Checkout, it tells me:

Unable to find a valid discount matching the code entered

Any suggestions?


----------



## audioimperia

bvaughn0402 said:


> When I put the code in at the Checkout, it tells me:
> 
> Unable to find a valid discount matching the code entered
> 
> Any suggestions?



Reset it just to make sure, should work now


----------



## bvaughn0402

audioimperia said:


> Reset it just to make sure, should work now



That did work. Thank you!!


----------



## audioimperia

Couple more tech demos, showcasing the brass and string legatos. No EQ, No compression, just a bit of panning and a bit of reverb.






Video Walkthrough is in the works!


----------



## zimm83

Oh man those fantastic brass. And this sound......Waouh... .. .Waouh....


----------



## gjelul

Hmm... not sure about the strings. Hopefully the programming potential will make them sound better - or if in a combination with other sections they are probably more convincing.

However, the Brass legato sounds great!

Looking forward to the walkthrough.


----------



## madfloyd

I'm finding the strings to sound a bit synthetic (or synth-like).


----------



## Sid Francis

The sound of the strings is very nice but the note transitions are a bit abrupt, like a bow change on every note or something like that...


----------



## zimm83

Aha...January 8 2018. JAEGER DAY !!!


----------



## audioimperia

Sometimes things don't go quite as planned and we, unfortunately, need to set the final release date for January 15th instead. This is, however, the final release date and the last time we need to reschedule. To show just how much we appreciate your patience we will be sending a $50 voucher (they will go out over the next 24 hours) to all of you who have purchased the library already. The pre-sale pricing will go through the 14th and go to the intro-pricing offer on the 15th when we release. Thank you all so much for the support and understanding. But without further ado, here is the first look at the library in action! We'll be posting more walkthroughs for each section throughout this week.


----------



## paulmatthew

Are the strings recorded in position or panned from center? From the first demo video walk through, both the cellos and violins are heavy on the left side and I'm not hearing much on the right side.


----------



## MillsMixx

Looking good guys! Love the interface and layout. Can't wait to here the brass & percussion!


----------



## audioimperia

paulmatthew said:


> Are the strings recorded in position or panned from center? From the first demo video walk through, both the cellos and violins are heavy on the left side and I'm not hearing much on the right side.



Small error in the render, video will be fixed asap. All sections were recorded in a centered position so once the audio for the video walkthrough is fixed you'll be able to hear that better


----------



## Zorpley

paulmatthew said:


> Are the strings recorded in position or panned from center? From the first demo video walk through, both the cellos and violins are heavy on the left side and I'm not hearing much on the right side.


Oh dear. I'll fix that as soon as I can, then get straight to doing the brass walkthrough.

Also I apologize for my pronunciation of Merethe's name.


----------



## paulmatthew

audioimperia said:


> Small error in the render, video will be fixed asap. All sections were recorded in a centered position so once the audio for the video walkthrough is fixed you'll be able to hear that better


 I thought it might be the audio in the video but wasn't sure . The string sections sound great and quite playable , though. Looking forward to the rest of the walkthroughs.


----------



## ctsai89

are you kidding me. The pioneer podcast. 

This is a very realistic and massive sounding orchestral library. 

Definitely deserves more attention


----------



## Nuno

sounds good, indeed!
I wish they recorded octave legato for the violins..


----------



## ctsai89

Nuno said:


> sounds good, indeed!
> I wish they recorded octave legato for the violins..



I don't find that a huge deal or anything i'll just stack 2 violin legato patches in octaves.

I think it's very well done considering it's usually the violas doing rhythm, so they didn't spend much time sampling and going crazy over programming the legatoes for it and the bass (who really pays attention to the legato transitions in basses anyways?)

Just saying not all developers have all the time to do everything right. But they chose the important one's to put the effort and sample correctly.

The legatoes they have sampled which is only on cello and violin 1 for the strings sounds really good and consistant, probably better than some of the bigger libraries I have heard.


----------



## Nuno

ctsai89 said:


> I don't find that a huge deal or anything i'll just stack 2 violin legato patches in octaves.



Sure. It is not a deal breaker. But stacking two violin patches is not the same, especially when there's only one violin section recorded. Anyway, it's looking good as it is, I agree with you!


----------



## rottoy

One small observation in Pontus Rufelts DAWCast. The trumpets at 0:25 have some tuning issues.
Something to look into before release?


----------



## ctsai89

Nuno said:


> Sure. It is not a deal breaker. But stacking two violin patches is not the same, especially when there's only one violin section recorded. Anyway, it's looking good as it is, I agree with you!



Yep true but even then I still find that it is far more important to sample 1 section really well instead of having an octave patch that does it worse than if I stacked it using the same unison patch. 

In audio imperia's case, I think it will do extremely well if you're willing to do some panning to make it sound like the octaves have been recorded together.


----------



## madfloyd

What is octave legato?


----------



## Steve Martin

I really like the sound of these strings. Love them - very impressive sound from the Strings walkthrough. Does anyone know if there trills included with this library? 

thanks if someone can tell me more.


----------



## audioimperia

Steve Martin said:


> I really like the sound of these strings. Love them - very impressive sound from the Strings walkthrough. Does anyone know if there trills included with this library?
> 
> thanks if someone can tell me more.



Hey Steve, the full list of articulations is available https://www.dropbox.com/s/k5qrwp7tgixek7n/AI_Jaeger_Preview_PDF.pdf?dl=0 (HERE). Trills are not included in this first volume, but certainly something we're considering for Volume 2.


----------



## dcoscina

The strings sound utterly realistic. They have solved the issue with the attack on repeated notes or notes on the same bow direction- sounds amazing. Cannot wait to work with this one.


----------



## audioimperia




----------



## ToxicRecordings

Sounds good guys!

Quick question: can the horns do that really low monster brass sound that would be perfect for trailer music?


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Has anyone “bitten” on this deal? 

Very tempted to now at the last minute before it ends...


----------



## audioimperia

Puzzlefactory said:


> Has anyone “bitten” on this deal?
> 
> Very tempted to now at the last minute before it ends...



Couple hours left  

Check out the latest string legato tech demo:


----------



## Simon Ravn

Quite impressive!


----------



## Niklas

Puzzlefactory said:


> Has anyone “bitten” on this deal?
> 
> Very tempted to now at the last minute before it ends...


Pre-ordered last week, second DAW-cast got me 

I mostly work with trailer cues, and to me this seems to be perhaps the most valuable orch. lib. for that kind of music, with no ”unnecessary” patches.

I would propably buy it for Merethe alone though..


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Niklas said:


> Pre-ordered last week, second DAW-cast got me
> 
> I mostly work with trailer cues, and to me this seems to be perhaps the most valuable orch. lib. for that kind of music, with no ”unnecessary” patches.
> 
> I would propably buy it for Merethe alone though..




Yeah, I write epic trailer tracks too.

I am tempted but also I’m thinking with the libraries I’ve got already, do I really need it?

Albion One, 2, 3, CSS, Cinebrass and Hollywood Orchestra is more than enough to write epic music.

Just worried my g.a.s will make me waste my money...


----------



## Niklas

Puzzlefactory said:


> I am tempted but also I’m thinking with the libraries I’ve got already, do I really need it?


We propably don’t, we propably have more than enough  But I figured I had room in my budget, and one can never have too many layer-options. I also think this could be a great lib for portable laptop-scoring.


----------



## zimm83

Niklas said:


> We propably don’t, we propably have more than enough  But I figured I had room in my budget, and one can never have too many layer-options. I also think this could be a great lib for portable laptop-scoring.



Want to know how much Merethe stuff there is ........before.


----------



## Nuno

zimm83 said:


> Want to know how much Merethe stuff there is ........before.



I guess there will be plenty of good stuff there. You better hurry up! Pre-order is always a leap of faith, but from what we heard already, i believe it is a safe one


----------



## ToxicRecordings

I have only seen half of the library so it is hard for me to just buy it.
What i have seen so far is great, but i want to see the percussion, FX and vocals in action as well before i make a decision.


----------



## ClefferNotes

Absolutely OUTSTANDING! Well done on those legatos!! This is definitely on my radar alongside my other Audio Imperia goodies!!


----------



## madfloyd

I thought we were going to have a couple of days after a walkthrough to get in on the pre-sale pricing? I must have misunderstood.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

madfloyd said:


> I thought we were going to have a couple of day after a walkthrough to get in on the pre-sale pricing? I must have misunderstood.



I would have preferred a walkthrough of the whole library showing how a track was made using it (a la Daniel James).

As it is, I’m going to give it miss. It’s too similar to my other libraries to justify the expense right now. Maybe next Black Friday.

Quite like the look of trailer guitars though. I don’t have any heavy metal guitars in my sample library as of yet.


----------



## madfloyd

So now that it's released, what does everyone think of the library?


----------



## audioimperia

madfloyd said:


> So now that it's released, what does everyone think of the library?



Download links are going out momentarily


----------



## Horacio

audioimperia said:


> Download links are going out momentarily


Just bought it, I had to after hearing that legato. I do have other string libraries such as Cinematic Studio Strings, Berlin Strings, several of the Albion series and a few others, but the sound of Jaeger and the smoothness and natural-ness of the legato transitions really appeal to me. I'll see how it sounds and maybe do some test recordings and post back here. Cheers guys. Also a note, I only just opened my vi-control forum account FINALLY as I have been too lazy the last several years and never felt compelled to open an account lol as I would mainly just read from the forum and that was enough. But I'm turning over a new leaf and maybe I'll get active on here.


----------



## dcoscina

Yeah the string legato sounds amazingly real.


----------



## Andrajas

wish I had the money to buy this one. The string legatos sounds indeed awesome. Looks like a great library, hope to own it one day !


----------



## Niklas

My thoughts so far:

Strings: The sound is just soo good. My new favorite. The dynamics go almost as low as CSS, and almost as high as Metropolis. The legatos is some of the best sounding out there, I think it beats CSS in both sound and playability.
Brass: Lovely modern, but still natural sound. The dynamics go veery low, but in the high dynamics, Ark 3 and Cinebrass Pro eats Jaeger brass for breakfast. Wish they pushed them a tiny bit more, but the sound is great, and again, world class legato. I hear some artifacts and noise in both string and brass patches, but I have yet to find out if it’s a problem in the mix.
The percussion is awesome, haven’t tried it that much yet though.
FX is what you would expect from Audioimperia, top notch. No surprise there.
And Merethe.. Holy mother of Norway what a vocal patch!! Yeez. That legato. Hats off.

This is my new favorite all-in-one lib!

What do you guys think so far?


----------



## mojamusic

This sounds really incredible. I can't wait to hear more demos


----------



## dcoscina

Downloaded and installed. Sound is gorgeous. I realize now why the strings sound so good- their cut off seems more natural, like the real decay in a string as opposed to a truncated cut off which for me ruins the realism in a lot of other string libraries. 

Must disagree with Niklas about the brass- they sound very natural and not over processed. The horns get loud- you can hear them playing flat out at fff and honestly, that's realistically what brass players can do. 

this is going to be a fun library to play with the next few days (and beyond!)


----------



## zimm83

dcoscina said:


> Downloaded and installed. Sound is gorgeous. I realize now why the strings sound so good- their cut off seems more natural, like the real decay in a string as opposed to a truncated cut off which for me ruins the realism in a lot of other string libraries.
> 
> Must disagree with Niklas about the brass- they sound very natural and not over processed. The horns get loud- you can hear them playing flat out at fff and honestly, that's realistically what brass players can do.
> 
> this is going to be a fun library to play with the next few days (and beyond!)



Great great....But still waiting for a full walkthrough..


----------



## Daniel James

Finally got my hands on it!

Really impressed! Here is my first go with it after only a couple of hours 



-DJ


----------



## Niklas

dcoscina said:


> Must disagree with Niklas about the brass- they sound very natural and not over processed.  The horns get loud- you can hear them playing flat out at fff and honestly, that's realistically what brass players can do.


Actually I do think the horns are superb from pp to fff, and I think all brass sound natural  I think my main concern about aggressiveness is in long notes of the tubas and trumpets. And it’s only compared to some other libs labeled ”epic”. I do think this is one of the best (perhaps the best sounding overall) all-in-one libraries today!


----------



## artomatic

Daniel James said:


> Finally got my hands it!
> 
> Really impressed! Here is my first go with it after only a couple of hours
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ




Awesome! Much respect, @Daniel James !


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Daniel James said:


> Finally got my hands it!
> 
> Really impressed! Here is my first go with it after only a couple of hours
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ




Any chance you’re going to do one of your mega walkthrough videos with it?

Would like to see how it works in the context of building a track.


----------



## zimm83

Daniel James said:


> Finally got my hands it!
> 
> Really impressed! Here is my first go with it after only a couple of hours
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ




Oh man...how can you make that in 2 hours....So good, so great so awesome !!!! Really really great piece and great library....I'm sold.....

+1 for the mega walkthrough video..........


----------



## Niklas

Daniel James said:


> Finally got my hands it!
> 
> Really impressed! Here is my first go with it after only a couple of hours
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ



Wow! What a demo! :D All respect to you sir.
1+ for a walkthrough or live stream.


----------



## NoamL

audioimperia said:


> Couple hours left
> 
> Check out the latest string legato tech demo:




Wow, these legatos sound fantastic!

Great demo from @DanielJames too.


----------



## Steve Martin

Daniel James said:


> Finally got my hands it!
> 
> Really impressed! Here is my first go with it after only a couple of hours
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ



Sounds just Great Daniel. Love what you've done here. Steve


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

My few cents regarding the Jäger Library. First of I have to admit that the sound and the legatos are really terrific and kudos to the Company. Well done @audioimperia - Very well done. So there are no second violins, well I think 2nd violins are not bad to have but I prefer to have one superb violins which sound great instead of 2 okay Violins 1 and 2. So no complains about that. Having said that I am curious why the left out sampling Legato for the Violas and Basses. I mean..no problem but actually not sure about the design decision here. I guess the woodwinds were left out because in such music they are anyways not really needed? I mean..for this epic modern sound this library seems to be perfectly made for. Daniel James showed that pretty well in his short track. Done quick and sounds really good. It would be interesting to write some music with them but not for this typical epic style, but more what I do. Curious how they would show up there.


----------



## creativeforge

Daniel James said:


> Finally got my hands it!
> 
> Really impressed! Here is my first go with it after only a couple of hours
> 
> 
> 
> -DJ




1:14 onward particularly slays me! Wow, love how you don't linger too much but keep the music evolving. Well done!


----------



## Fry777

Are there available walkthroughs/videos showing the vocals/hybrid aspects of the product ?


----------



## tomaslobosk

Niklas said:


> Brass: Lovely modern, but still natural sound. The dynamics go veery low, but in the high dynamics, Ark 3 and Cinebrass Pro eats Jaeger brass for breakfast. Wish they pushed them a tiny bit more



Gee! We had to do quite a few breaks during the sessions because the players had a very rough time doing those fff’s. Their lips hurt a lot.


----------



## Daniel James

tomaslobosk said:


> Gee! We had to do quite a few breaks during the sessions because the players had a very rough time doing those fff’s. Their lips hurt a lot.



Haha I was doing a live session not to long ago and noticed I was spoiled by samples, like having brass go into those crazy high registers...Sure they can get up there BUT it may take a few tries. I was mentioning there that samples should include the shitty takes of them fucking it up in those silly ranges to remind you of how unrealistic it is to expect to get that note perfect live xD ....same goes for the FFF, I don't mind hearing a little breaking every once in a while as it reminds me to not kill the players!!!

-DJ


----------



## Niklas

tomaslobosk said:


> Gee! We had to do quite a few breaks during the sessions because the players had a very rough time doing those fff’s. Their lips hurt a lot.





Daniel James said:


> Haha I was doing a live session not to long ago and noticed I was spoiled by samples, like having brass go into those crazy high registers...


Haha oh those poor players :,( I apologize for my ignorence concerning live orchestral performers, guess we are spoiled with over-processed in-your-face samples! You really did create an amazing sounding library, and I am greateful 
(With a little bit of saturation and EQ, my unrealistic needs were indeed satisfied in the end)


----------



## tomaslobosk

Exactly, we did a very meticulous selection process during the production stages, so expecting that on a live session is completely unrealistic. Same with the Violins high register, PHEW! They are reeeally hard to get in tune!


----------



## zimm83

Fry777 said:


> Are there available walkthroughs/videos showing the vocals/hybrid aspects of the product ?



+1


----------



## dcoscina

Niklas said:


> Actually I do think the horns are superb from pp to fff, and I think all brass sound natural  I think my main concern about aggressiveness is in long notes of the tubas and trumpets. And it’s only compared to some other libs labeled ”epic”. I do think this is one of the best (perhaps the best sounding overall) all-in-one libraries today!


Yeah I can see that. I find the sound very authentic and realistic. It's a pleasant surprise actually because "epic" libraries don't necessarily translate into a realistic sound, especially if you are mocking up a piece that will eventually be performed by real musicians. My 2 cents.


----------



## dcoscina

tomaslobosk said:


> Gee! We had to do quite a few breaks during the sessions because the players had a very rough time doing those fff’s. Their lips hurt a lot.


I’m a brass player and I can hear that straining sound in the Ffff in the horns- which I like btw- to me it sound really authentic, and not over processed. I know you guys have marketed this as an Epic library but I find it one of the most natural sounding which is a rare thing. Kudos.


----------



## Simon Ravn

I played a bit around with it, and while I believe Audio Imperia said that they recorded very low dynamics it certainly doesn't sound that way to me. It seems like mp/p is the lowest for the strings. And from the few hours I used with it, it does seem like it will be best for "epic" (in lack of a better word) music than intimate cues where either instrument stands alone or in a smaller setting.

There's a lot to like here, and I haven't tried anything but the strings/brass yet. But it won't replace Spitfire/Berlin/Hollywood Strings etc. Another weapon for the arsenal


----------



## artomatic

tomaslobosk said:


> Same with the Violins high register, PHEW! They are reeeally hard to get in tune!



I did notice that the violins do have some tuning problems. I guess that’s to be expected when you have 16 players playing the same notes. Your legatos are wonderful. And yes, one will always wish for what’s not included here - viola legatos, woodwinds, etc. But overall, I’m very happy with this library!


----------



## Niklas

This is what I've come up with so far. All sounds from Jaeger. God this library is fun!


----------



## germancomponist

What a great sounding library! Bread and Butter!


----------



## dcoscina

Niklas said:


> This is what I've come up with so far. All sounds from Jaeger. God this library is fun!



super professional.


----------



## zimm83

Fry777 said:


> Are there available walkthroughs/videos showing the vocals/hybrid aspects of the product ?



+ 1


----------



## madfloyd

Anyone finding the vocal legatos to have weird transitions? Almost like another vowel creeps in...


----------



## Grizzlymv

Niklas said:


> This is what I've come up with so far. All sounds from Jaeger. God this library is fun!



man if that's just Jaegger only, this is seriously impressive! And really great work on the track! Kudo!


----------



## maestro2be

I think this sounds really great right out of the box. If those demos are Jaeger only, this is a beast. Very uplifting after all the dissapointing libraries I have purchased lately. I might have to bite the bullet.....


----------



## audioimperia

Check out the SLR 60 Minute First Look Video with Don's thoughts, demos, etc:

"Just a few hours in and I am loving Jaeger. Full of energy and expression, the Strings have that special ‘air’ and Brass has plenty of bite and growl, all adding life to your tracks. I think Jaeger just might become my go-to for trailer projects and anything requiring bold and energetic orchestra."

https://www.samplelibraryreview.com...ger-essential-modern-orchestra-audio-imperia/

And we're working on our own WT for perc/vocals/sfx as well!


----------



## dcoscina

I put together a short track very much in the spirit Horner's Beautiful Mind featuring Charlotte Church. There's a lot more this library can tackle than just epic trailer music. 

The solo vocal legato stuff is next level s**t. I was blown away by its realism.


----------



## maestro2be

How smooth are the brass samples, meaning, as you ride through the modwheel/dynamics, do you notice the french horns having massive echo and exaggerated frequencies around F4 area? How about the trumpets? Some of the samples I have are so bad in those areas you have to EQ the instrument until it just sucks all the life out of it!


----------



## zimm83

audioimperia said:


> Check out the SLR 60 Minute First Look Video with Don's thoughts, demos, etc:
> 
> "Just a few hours in and I am loving Jaeger. Full of energy and expression, the Strings have that special ‘air’ and Brass has plenty of bite and growl, all adding life to your tracks. I think Jaeger just might become my go-to for trailer projects and anything requiring bold and energetic orchestra."
> 
> https://www.samplelibraryreview.com...ger-essential-modern-orchestra-audio-imperia/
> 
> And we're working on our own WT for perc/vocals/sfx as well!



Yes excellent review. Thank you very much. 
One question : nothing about the vocal phrases.....are they included ? Or not ?


----------



## maestro2be

zimm83 said:


> Yes excellent review. Thank you very much.
> One question : nothing about the vocal phrases.....are they included ? Or not ?


I seen a comment below the video someone asked the same thing. He said they are included but he forgot to cover them and would in another video.


----------



## MarcusD

Listened to the demos. Now fighting the overwhelming urge to spend money... Knew reading this thread was a bad idea.


----------



## Niklas

Grizzlymv said:


> man if that's just Jaegger only, this is seriously impressive! And really great work on the track! Kudo!


Thanks a lot! :D This is indeed 100% Jaeger. Did some basic sound design on the FX and synth stuff, but the sources are all Jaeger. Really awesome library, will propably be my new workhorse!


zimm83 said:


> One question : nothing about the vocal phrases.....are they included ? Or not ?


Oh they are.. they are indeed! And it’s the best mf vocal patch I’ve ever played. Indeed some next level stuff.


----------



## zimm83

maestro2be said:


> I seen a comment below the video someone asked the same thing. He said they are included but he forgot to cover them and would in another video.


Thanks.


----------



## zimm83

Niklas said:


> Thanks a lot! :D This is indeed 100% Jaeger. Did some basic sound design on the FX and synth stuff, but the sources are all Jaeger. Really awesome library, will propably be my new workhorse!
> 
> Oh they are.. they are indeed! And it’s the best mf vocal patch I’ve ever played. Indeed some next level stuff.


Thanks.


----------



## Pixelee

I wish I had this when I first started out. The vocal patch is so good. Percussion is very crisp. The strings and brass are very beautiful. You can make so many trailer tracks with just using Jaeger. I think you can even do Joe Hisashi as well


----------



## zimm83

Pixelee said:


> I wish I had this when I first started out. The vocal patch is so good. Percussion is very crisp. The strings and brass are very beautiful. You can make so many trailer tracks with just using Jaeger. I think you can even do Joe Hisashi as well



Exactly....an all in one tool...


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Pixelee said:


> I wish I had this when I first started out. The vocal patch is so good. Percussion is very crisp. The strings and brass are very beautiful. You can make so many trailer tracks with just using Jaeger. I think you can even do Joe Hisashi as well



Yeah I would have jumped all over it if I didn’t already have Albion, Cinebrass, HZ percussion and CSS. 

Looks like a great “starter” library for epic/Trailer music.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Puzzlefactory said:


> Yeah I would have jumped all over it if I didn’t already have Albion, Cinebrass, HZ percussion and CSS.
> 
> Looks like a great “starter” library for epic/Trailer music.


Same thought for me. Got several audio imperia libraries already as well to complete the SFX department, so the only missing part from Jaeger would be the vocal part as I'm well covered in the other departments. But having this available before I got Albion One, that would have been my choice, no doubt about it. It looks like a great starter for any genre. Sure it is designed for Epic/trailer, but from the long demo of Don Bodin, I felt that it could be very well used in other genres without too much effort. A great all around.


----------



## zimm83

Pixelee said:


> I wish I had this when I first started out. The vocal patch is so good. Percussion is very crisp. The strings and brass are very beautiful. You can make so many trailer tracks with just using Jaeger. I think you can even do Joe Hisashi as well



Can you tell me what is : riser scale major/minor ? Are they phrases ? Thanks


----------



## tomaslobosk

zimm83 said:


> Can you tell me what is : riser scale major/minor ? Are they phrases ? Thanks


Up Scales (previously named Riser Scales) are Major/Minor diatonic scales. Yes, they are phrases, mostly used for building tension. All of Jaeger’s phrases are tempo synced, and they have soft and strong variations (which are crossfade-able using the Dynamics slider)


----------



## zimm83

tomaslobosk said:


> Up Scales (previously named Riser Scales) are Major/Minor diatonic scales. Yes, they are phrases, mostly used for building tension. All of Jaeger’s phrases are tempo synced, and they have soft and strong variations (which are crossfade-able using the Dynamics slider)


Thanks very much.


----------



## procreative

If I were starting out this would definitely be on my list. As it is I am pretty well covered for most of this.

I wish the Merethe Soltvedt part was also available standalone as the progressive vibrato is something none of the other solo vocal titles have (as far as I know as I only have Voice Of Rapture Soprano and Voices Of Gaia Strawberry).


----------



## emasters

procreative said:


> I wish the Merethe Soltvedt part was also available standalone



Similar perspective here -- many string, brass and percussion libraries of all flavors (mild to epic). But the vocal on it's own would be of interest.


----------



## Grizzlymv

+1 to have an option to get the vocal separately.


----------



## tomaslobosk

procreative said:


> If I were starting out this would definitely be on my list. As it is I am pretty well covered for most of this.



Well, if Jaeger was just the same ol' articulations using the same ol' sample editing and scripting techniques, that statement would be true 

One of the biggest pros of Jaeger is how meticulously we edited and scripted it to guarantee a completely natural sound out of the box, with state-of-the-art playability.


----------



## procreative

tomaslobosk said:


> Well, if Jaeger was just the same ol' articulations using the same ol' sample editing and scripting techniques, that statement would be true
> 
> One of the biggest pros of Jaeger is how meticulously we edited and scripted it to guarantee a completely natural sound out of the box, with state-of-the-art playability.



No disrespect intended and it does have a nice natural feel indeed. The gain for me is subtle over what I have and honestly its not [quite] enough for me to justify the cost even though it is a very good deal. The standout for me is the vocal as its very unique.


----------



## tomaslobosk

procreative said:


> No disrespect intended and it does have a nice natural feel indeed. The gain for me is subtle over what I have and honestly its not [quite] enough for me to justify the cost even though it is a very good deal. The standout for me is the vocal as its very unique.



Absolutely, thing is, we plan to expand this for sure... so, say we do a really nice set of never-heard-before articulations in the future, wouldn't be awesome to complement those with an essential set of articulations?, that's the point of this library in our perspective


----------



## zimm83

tomaslobosk said:


> Absolutely, thing is, we plan to expand this for sure... so, say we do a really nice set of never-heard-before articulations in the future, wouldn't be awesome to complement those with an essential set of articulations?, that's the point of this library in our perspective



Exactly. Expand Jaeger every year....great great idea.....This is an all in one library. We love that.
It's like the Ark series....


----------



## Celestial Aeon

EDIT: 

This was my initial critique, but it was resolved by the important pointers regarding negative track delay, sample start slider and the fact that the full "pre-start" of the samples are 125ms which should be accounted for for accurate attacks. I'll leave the original message here though

ORIGINAL:

I got it yesterday and fiddled around with for a couple of hours. Sadly I didn't really fall in love it with it like others seem to have. Main pros for me:

- the vocal library is an excellent tool which I would be glad to purchase as a distinct library for 100-150$ easily
- the effects / braams are well designed but do not offer anything too special that for example 8Dio hybrid libraries have been offering

But the main con (for me at least):

- the strings don't feel fun to play. To my intuition, the attacks feel laggy and sluggish. When I play rec and try to play lines in on the fly, it feels like it's hard to play. In comparison to Spitfire, 8Dio or Metropolis, I find myself wondering why does it feel this hard to play the notes in. Haven't really figured out why it feels so different in a wrong way. Especially with spiccatos the repetitions sound off at times and legatos feel sluggish and make me play off tempo.

Sadly I'm currently in a position where I'm probably going to be using only 1/5th of the full library most of the time and will be producing the main beef with other libraries instead. Hence the price tag doesn't feel like something I would have been willing to go for as I really was hoping that I would be using the full set out of the box as the "go for tool". At least based on the first impressions I won't be doing this. I had high hopes based on the demos but for me at least it feels like a missed shot :( Bummer.


----------



## audioimperia

Celestial Aeon said:


> I got it yesterday and fiddled around with for a couple of hours. Sadly I didn't really fall in love it with it like others seem to have. Main pros for me:
> 
> - the vocal library is an excellent tool which I would be glad to purchase as a distinct library for 100-150$ easily
> - the effects / braams are well designed but do not offer anything too special that for example 8Dio hybrid libraries have been offering
> 
> But the main con (for me at least):
> 
> - the strings don't feel fun to play. To my intuition, the attacks feel laggy and sluggish. When I play rec and try to play lines in on the fly, it feels like it's hard to play. In comparison to Spitfire, 8Dio or Metropolis, I find myself wondering why does it feel this hard to play the notes in. Haven't really figured out why it feels so different in a wrong way. Especially with spiccatos the repetitions sound off at times and legatos feel sluggish and make me play off tempo.
> 
> Sadly I'm currently in a position where I'm probably going to be using only 1/5th of the full library most of the time and will be producing the main beef with other libraries instead. Hence the price tag doesn't feel like something I would have been willing to go for as I really was hoping that I would be using the full set out of the box as the "go for tool". At least based on the first impressions I won't be doing this. I had high hopes based on the demos but for me at least it feels like a missed shot :( Bummer.



Thanks so much for the feedback! Have you tried adjusting the sample start times in the engine? You can adjust that for both the legatos as well as the other samples, to shape the feel of the notes to your liking. We kept the samples fairly natural, to retain the sound of how they would be played in a live orchestral recording setting. Feel free to email us at [email protected] and we can give you some more pointers to get the most out of the library. Cheers!


----------



## NoamL

@Celestial Aeon Can you upload some passages of legato (quantized) and a separate file of your click track? It's possible that the strings feel "sluggish" because the legato transitions have a non-trivial length - this creates a delay between playing a new note and hearing it, but it's actually a good aspect of string library design IMO. You can balance it with a negative track delay, which I may be able to figure out for you after downloading your example. Also what DAW do you use?


----------



## Celestial Aeon

@audioimperia Thank you for the pointers, I'll see if I can tweak the parameters to better fit my intuition.

@NoamL Makes sense. I'll see what I can do. I use Cubase.


----------



## Zhao Shen

procreative said:


> If I were starting out this would definitely be on my list. As it is I am pretty well covered for most of this.
> 
> I wish the Merethe Soltvedt part was also available standalone as the progressive vibrato is something none of the other solo vocal titles have (as far as I know as I only have Voice Of Rapture Soprano and Voices Of Gaia Strawberry).



Similar situation here. Jaeger seems like a remarkable product, but I am past the days of buying a library just because it sounds fantastic. It just doesn't contribute anything to my personal workflow, and while that may sound harsh, it really doesn't reflect poorly on the library itself. Anyway, now I have a product to pitch to the many people just starting out in trailer music, so that's nice.

As a side note, I would not have guessed that the same developer that not so long ago was only known for their one-shot trailer packs would be the one to give us the market's most fluid solo vocalist patch. Props to Audio Imperia for making some insane progress.


----------



## Niklas

Celestial Aeon said:


> @audioimperia Thank you for the pointers, I'll see if I can tweak the parameters to better fit my intuition.
> 
> @NoamL Makes sense. I'll see what I can do. I use Cubase.


As @NoamL said, the ”delayed” start time of the samples actually contributes to the natural sound, especially with legato transitions, given that you compensate for the delay, either by moving the notes or setting the track delay to negative. If it's playability you want, you can shorten the start time of the samples in the library UI, possibly sacrificing some of the natural sound.
For me, the shorts and long notes in Jaeger become tight on grid if I set the track delay to around -60ms in Cubase.


----------



## tomaslobosk

Niklas said:


> As @NoamL said, the ”delayed” start time of the samples actually contributes to the natural sound, especially with legato transitions, given that you compensate for the delay, either by moving the notes or setting the track delay to negative. If it's playability you want, you can shorten the start time of the samples in the library UI, possibly sacrificing some of the natural sound.
> For me, the shorts and long notes in Jaeger become tight on grid if I set the track delay to around -60ms in Cubase.



This.
Doing negative MIDI offsets as Niklas stated is the only way to achieve realistic mockups.
That "lag" is intended, and it will be present on all of our future libraries. Still you can always adjust the sample start slider to tighten up the samples, yet this will sacrifice the natural attack of the samples.

I'd say the best workflow is to play the notes using your keyboard with a very tight setting (Sample Start set to 100%), then loosen up the samples (Sample Start set to 0%), then do negative MIDI offsets in your DAW to follow the metronome.

PS: We have an update for Jaeger already on the works, and we'll show the exact milisecond values on both Sample Start and Leg. Sample Start sliders to take out the guesswork when doing negative MIDI offsets.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

The demos sound amazing. Well done to all. I’m in a similar boat to many for the moment. If I was starting out this would be up at the top of my list. I’m thinking I have most of it covered though I will keep it on watch list. It really does sound great.

Vocals are sublime. I’d definitely consider getting that as a stand alone (as stated above).


----------



## Niklas

tomaslobosk said:


> PS: We have an update for Jaeger already on the works, and we'll show the exact milisecond values on both Sample Start and Leg. Sample Start sliders to take out the guesswork when doing negative MIDI offsets.


Oh this would be sooo valuable! :D Every library should have that feature!


----------



## tomaslobosk

Really important for you guys to know that EVERY sample got the exact same amount of "space" before of what we call a sync point (the point where the sample sounds musically in sync with click) which is 125 ms.

We like having lots of "space" so no portion of the natural attacks gets lost.

So Sample Start slider controls how much of this "space" you have before the sync point.

A Sample Start setting of 0% gives you 125 ms of "space", thus you have to set a -125 ms MIDI offset.
A Sample Start setting of 50% gives you 62.5 ms of "space" thus you have to set a -62.5 ms MIDI offset.
A Sample Start setting of 100% gives you 0 ms of "space"


----------



## brek

Niklas said:


> Oh this would be sooo valuable! :D Every library should have that feature!



This would be something kind of cool to crowdsource - i.e. some ongoing document where people enter a library (or even specific patches) and the corresponding MIDI pre-delay they use.


----------



## Celestial Aeon

Ah, thank you so much for the exact clarification, I'm sure this will get me back on track with the intuition! I'll update the original critique


----------



## audioimperia

Celestial Aeon said:


> Ah, thank you so much for the exact clarification, I'm sure this will get back on track with the intuition! I'll update the original critique



Glad we could help!!!


----------



## Niklas

brek said:


> This would be something kind of cool to crowdsource - i.e. some ongoing document where people enter a library (or even specific patches) and the corresponding MIDI pre-delay they use.


That is actually a very good idea! It could draw the attention of the developers aswell, to give the actual MIDI offset requiered. You should post a thread, and maybe create a Google document or something!


----------



## shakuman

Awesome library..But the bad thing is the library doesn't support the Kontakt player! (add library).


----------



## audioimperia

zimm83 said:


> So.......??????
> 
> Nothing.......? Ok.....
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzz zzzzzz zzzzzzzzzz



Working on it!!! :D


----------



## audioimperia




----------



## zimm83

audioimperia said:


>




Thank you very much. Really great. Vocals , percs , sfx. Ok I LOVE IT . Thanks very much !!!
An all in one library !!!
We need that !!!


----------



## Saxer

Sounds great! Interesting too to see Reason as a DAW for orchestral stuff.


----------



## Sovereign

No legato on the violas, damn that is too bad. Fix this and I will buy it.


----------



## brynolf

shakuman said:


> Awesome library..But the bad thing is the library doesn't support the Kontakt player! (add library).


Well, if you're hardcore enough to buy libraries in this price class...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Sovereign said:


> No legato on the violas, damn that is too bad. Fix this and I will buy it.


It's not a library specifically specialized on full string arrangements. With all the other stuff (including some legato brass and vocals) included the price seems fair to me.


----------



## Sovereign

DarkestShadow said:


> It's not a library specifically specialized on full string arrangements. With all the other stuff (including some legato brass and vocals) included the price seems fair to me.


I didn't say the price isn't fair, in fact I'm impressed enough with what I heard. I said no legato violas is an unfortunate omission from a composer's point of view. Reading a few pages back the dev suggests though this omission will be undone with an update, which sounds good to me.


----------



## madfloyd

Does anyone know what the difference is between the NDC and DC Percussion? (I don't recognize the acronym).


----------



## audioimperia

madfloyd said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between the NDC and DC Percussion? (I don't recognize the acronym).



- With distance compensated mics, there's much more punchy-ness on the attack of the samples (DC patches sound better with epic/trailer music).
- With non-distance compensated mics, the stereo image is more natural (NDC patches sound better with more traditional orchestral music).


----------



## madfloyd

audioimperia said:


> - With distance compensated mics, there's much more punchy-ness on the attack of the samples (DC patches sound better with epic/trailer music).
> - With non-distance compensated mics, the stereo image is more natural (NDC patches sound better with more traditional orchestral music).



Thank you!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

I would like to chime in for that Violas Legato thing. I say for this kind of genre music you don´t need that much of legato anyways so they sampled the 2 most important instrument sections for legato which is Violins and Cellos, even in classic soundtrack and contemporary music these are the most standard melody makers. So I think you get a really great sounding product for this price which covers actually a lot of needs what the modern trailer composer would need these days.


----------



## procreative

Still drooling over the Vocal patches, cannot justify spending $549 on just those (though I have been trying). The rest of the stuff does indeed sound very good but I have so many other libraries covering this ground...


----------



## mac

procreative said:


> Still drooling over the Vocal patches, cannot justify spending $549 on just those (though I have been trying). The rest of the stuff does indeed sound very good but I have so many other libraries covering this ground...



I agree, I already have this stuff covered from now until forever. If you guys release a vocal product though, I'll be all over it.


----------



## procreative

hodshonf said:


> i'm thinking of adding an over-the-top library to my modest chamberesque collection.
> 
> Jaeger is ALMOST there.
> 
> i'm curious about the libraries you currently own/use that overlap Jaeger.
> 
> if you wouldn't mind. thanks!



Its a big list! But this is a Commercial thread so not fair to comment...

It really is a good library, I just don't really need it bad enough. But those vocals are really nice sounding and having gone through other available options out there, none quite sound the same.

The progressive vibrato really helps as I find those instruments with heavy baked in always on vibrato start to get a bit tiring on long melodies. It just starts to sound too fake. 

This applies to Strings too, dont know why more developers dont make Legatos with progressive vibrato options.

How many players can play fast lines with Molto Vibrato?


----------



## Puzzlefactory

I caved in and bought it. Downloading now but connect is taking ages, as usual. 

While I wait, can some one tell me. Does it appear in the “Library” section or so you have to load the patches via the “file Tree”?


----------



## gamma-ut

Puzzlefactory said:


> While I wait, can some one tell me. Does it appear in the “Library” section or so you have to load the patches via the “file Tree”?



It's in the file tree. It's not a player library.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

That’s a shame.


----------



## Sovereign

I caved in too, but I'm experiencing some unexpected problems. When I layer a standard string layout (bases, violas, cello and vlns) for a multi and pick the short notes I am seeing extremely high CPU usage when I play these at the same time, to the point where Kontakt just can't handle it. Anyone else experience this? Seems like a scripting issue to me. Never experienced this before with any other library.


----------



## audioimperia

Sovereign said:


> I caved in too, but I'm experiencing some unexpected problems. When I layer a standard string layout (bases, violas, cello and vlns) for a multi and pick the short notes I am seeing extremely high CPU usage when I play these at the same time, to the point where Kontakt just can't handle it. Anyone else experience this? Seems like a scripting issue to me. Never experienced this before with any other library.



1.1 update is coming this week, with a fix for that.


----------



## Sovereign

audioimperia said:


> 1.1 update is coming this week, with a fix for that.


Great to hear that. I found it's not really a short note issue either, it happens with portato too for example. Not many voices need to be playing and it will just pop and crackle and notes will drop out.


----------



## tomaslobosk

Sovereign said:


> Great to hear that. I found it's not really a short note issue either, it happens with portato too for example. Not many voices need to be playing and it will just pop and crackle and notes will drop out.


Yes, thanks for the feedback, we've replicated the issue, and it's already fixed


----------



## Horacio

audioimperia said:


> 1.1 update is coming this week, with a fix for that.


Is the update also coming with the ability to tweak the legato volume? I love most of the library and most of the time the violins legato is pretty darn good. But if you notice, the transition from one note to the next is not as buttery smooth as the Cellos legato that your team has done. I think it's just a matter of working on the scripting to make the legato transitions meld together better instead of the slight volume jump you get from note to note, is that simply the bow change sound for each and every note?


----------



## bigcat1969

Just curious if there is a straight up, non-promo, review of this anywhere?


----------



## reutunes

bigcat1969 said:


> Just curious if there is a straight up, non-promo, review of this anywhere?


----------



## bigcat1969

Thanks Reutunes. I've not been around much and tend to forget who is more independent as reviewers. Nice review.
As someone who has messed mildly with Kontakt scripts and GUIs, I'm amazed by what can be accomplished by folks who really know how to script. This has an impressive GUI and great features. It reminded me in a sense of The Orchestra in that it has many clever concepts to make music easier and good looking, but to me the samples are below those of the established houses based on demos.


----------



## lucky909091

The update is very welcome.
It is such an inspiring and well-recorded library.


----------



## tomaslobosk

Horacio said:


> Is the update also coming with the ability to tweak the legato volume? I love most of the library and most of the time the violins legato is pretty darn good. But if you notice, the transition from one note to the next is not as buttery smooth as the Cellos legato that your team has done. I think it's just a matter of working on the scripting to make the legato transitions meld together better instead of the slight volume jump you get from note to note, is that simply the bow change sound for each and every note?



Hey Horacio, that's definitely weird, since the legato script behaves in the same exact way for any given input. Also, all legato samples were edited in the same exact way.
Our philosophy is to stay true to the original recordings, so if you hear some small inconsistencies, it's how the musicians played the transitions, as we didn't do any kind of gain processing on any of the production stages.

We'll take a look at this, still I'm not sure if we'll provide legato tweaking in the near future.

1.1 update is all about optimizing the script, so now it's way more CPU efficient. Also, Sample Start and Leg Sample Start labels now show the actual millisecond values, so you can properly set negative MIDI offsets in your DAW.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## manuhz

Congratulations @audioimperia it sounds really good and authentic.

To my hears this library shares a lot of sound attributes with CSS, can someone confirm my impressions please?

Two more questions: the string legato patches include portamento transitions? And regarding the attacks, are they “playable” via midi velocity or midi CC?


----------



## Sovereign

manuhz said:


> Congratulations @audioimperia it sounds really good and authentic.
> 
> To my hears this library shares a lot of sound attributes with CSS, can someone confirm my impressions please?
> 
> Two more questions: the string legato patches include portamento transitions? And regarding the attacks, are they “playable” via midi velocity or midi CC?


Yes, I've also found it matches very very well with Soaring Strings by Musical Sampling. They're very much alike. There's no portamento though.

Question though. Am I correct in assuming the JAEGER legatos have no repetition functionality? There's not even a single repeated note option?


----------



## Sovereign

I noticed the update is out. Any reason to keep the older 1.0 files around?


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Sovereign said:


> I noticed the update is out. Any reason to keep the older 1.0 files around?



Yeah, I wondered that.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Has anyone managed to assign their own effects to the big knob? 

I can’t get it to work. I follow the (limited) instructions in the manual, but it doesn’t work. 

For instance, I load up a braam patch. I go to the assign part on the distortion page. Set it up for the drive to go from 0-100%, turn the big knob and nothing happens.


----------



## Pixelee

Puzzlefactory said:


> Has anyone managed to assign their own effects to the big knob?
> 
> I can’t get it to work. I follow the (limited) instructions in the manual, but it doesn’t work.
> 
> For instance, I load up a braam patch. I go to the assign part on the distortion page. Set it up for the drive to go from 0-100%, turn the big knob and nothing happens.


Is the top of the effect tab lighting up? If it doesn't light up it's not turned on.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Pixelee said:


> Is the top of the effect tab lighting up? If it doesn't light up it's not turned on.




When I turn that on, the effect comes on no matter what position the big knob is at.


----------



## tomaslobosk

Puzzlefactory said:


> When I turn that on, the effect comes on no matter what position the big knob is at.



Hey Puzzlefactory, here's a brief explanation:






Yellow area: Acts as a regular FX page, you can turn on and off any *effects *(e.g. Compressor, Rotator) you want, and move any *parameters *(e.g. Compressor's Attack, Rotator's Speed) you want using your mouse.

Green area: Here's where you assign *parameters *to be controlled by Big Knob.

Say you want Big Knob to control Rotator's Speed.

1. Select the Rotator effect in the effect menu (Yellow section), and turn it on using the led on the left side of the menu.

2. Select the Speed parameter in the parameter menu (Green section) and assign it to Big Knob using the led on the left side of the parameter menu.

3. Now if you move Big Knob from 0% to 100%, Rotator's Speed will move from 0% to 100% too, since that's the default assignment mode (Check From & To Value Edits)

- Say that you want Rotator's Speed to go from 75% to 100% instead... or even from 100% to 75% (Inverse), then just enter those values into the From & To value edits.

- You can assign to Big Knob as many parameters as you want, and that's the whole purpose of Big Knob, a tool that allows you to do heavy sound transformations by using just one knob 

- You can save and load presets too!


----------



## Puzzlefactory

tomaslobosk said:


> Hey Puzzlefactory, here's a brief explanation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow area: Acts as a regular FX page, you can turn on and off any *effects *(e.g. Compressor, Rotator) you want, and move any *parameters *(e.g. Compressor's Attack, Rotator's Speed) you want using your mouse.
> 
> Green area: Here's where you assign *parameters *to be controlled by Big Knob.
> 
> Say you want Big Knob to control Rotator's Speed.
> 
> 1. Select the Rotator effect in the effect menu (Yellow section), and turn it on using the led on the left side of the menu.
> 
> 2. Select the Speed parameter in the parameter menu (Green section) and assign it to Big Knob using the led on the left side of the parameter menu.
> 
> 3. Now if you move Big Knob from 0% to 100%, Rotator's Speed will move from 0% to 100% too, since that's the default assignment mode (Check From & To Value Edits)
> 
> - Say that you want Rotator's Speed to go from 75% to 100% instead... or even from 100% to 75% (Inverse), then just enter those values into the From & To value edits.
> 
> - You can assign to Big Knob as many parameters as you want, and that's the whole purpose of Big Knob, a tool that allows you to do heavy sound transformations by using just one knob
> 
> - You can save and load presets too!



Yeah that’s the method i’ve tried, but when I try to assign distortion to the big knob, the moment I turn the effect on, it affects the sound regardless of what position the big knob is at.


----------



## tomaslobosk

Puzzlefactory said:


> Yeah that’s the method i’ve tried, but when I try to assign distortion to the big knob, the moment I turn the effect on, it affects the sound regardless of what position the big knob is at.



Big Knob is not a dry/wet slider, it only affects the parameters you assign to it, so, say if you turn on the Flanger, and you assign Flanger Speed to Big Knob, Flanger will be affecting the sound regardless of what position the Big Knob is at, as you're only changing the speed of the flanging effect by moving Big Knob.

So if you want Big Knob to act as a dry/wet slider, you must also assign Flanger Amount to it. (or Distortion Drive in your case)

If this info still doesn't help you, please send a support e-mail to [email protected] with some video attachments so we can help you


----------



## Puzzlefactory

tomaslobosk said:


> Big Knob is not a dry/wet slider, it only affects the parameters you assign to it, so, say if you turn on the Flanger, and you assign Flanger Speed to Big Knob, Flanger will be affecting the sound regardless of what position the Big Knob is at, as you're only changing the speed of the flanging effect by moving Big Knob.
> 
> So if you want Big Knob to act as a dry/wet slider, you must also assign Flanger Amount to it. (or Distortion Drive in your case)
> 
> If this info still doesn't help you, please send a support e-mail to [email protected] with some video attachments so we can help you




Ok, I’ll have a bit more of a play around and see what I can do. I would have thought that if you assigned a parameter and it went from 0-100%, then that is wet/dry...?

A couple of suggestions for future updates. 

Would be nice to have a couple of ensemble patches, particularly strings and percussion. 

The sound design stuff is great, but would like to see more of it, pads, plucks, pulses, risers etc etc, and would like the option to play all the sounds over the keyboard (not just the drones).


----------



## Trombking

Thinking about buying this library especially for working on tracks while on the road with my laptop. Is this library a cpu hog or is it light on resources? While I won't have any problems on my desktop computer( I7-7700K and 48 GB of ram) the same can't be said about my laptop which is a Kaby Lake Dual Core I5...


----------



## audioimperia

Trombking said:


> Thinking about buying this library especially for working on tracks while on the road with my laptop. Is this library a cpu hog or is it light on resources? While I won't have any problems on my desktop computer( I7-7700K and 48 GB of ram) the same can't be said about my laptop which is a Kaby Lake Dual Core I5...



Sent you a pm Trombking


----------



## oxo

procreative said:


> I wish the Merethe Soltvedt part was also available standalone



i wish that too.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

The vocal part is worth the price alone.


----------



## audioimperia

Great walkthrough by Daniel James, in case you missed the live stream:


----------



## tehreal

Puzzlefactory said:


> The vocal part is worth the price alone.



Amazing vocal patches. If they sold the vocals by themselves for $99 I would instantly purchase. As it is, I already have major libs for strings/brass/percussion/hybrid that have much more functionality so I have to pass.

They've got something very special with those vocals and they should capitalize on it with a separate offering (and then take that tech and come out with a fuller choir offering in the future).


----------



## quantum7

tehreal said:


> Amazing vocal patches. If they sold the vocals by themselves for $99 I would instantly purchase. As it is, I already have major libs for strings/brass/percussion/hybrid that have much more functionality so I have to pass.
> 
> They've got something very special with those vocals and they should capitalize on it with a separate offering (and then take that tech and come out with a fuller choir offering in the future).




I would also buy the vocals in a heartbeat! I don't have any need currently for the rest of the material, so spending $599 just to get the vocals would not be financially wise for me. C'mon Audio Imperia, please just sell the vocals.


----------



## Sid Francis

So would I. I love the sound of the rest but that is not enough reason to spend 600$ for my 6th string- and 4th brasslibrary. But the vocals are unique.


----------



## MPortmann

quantum7 said:


> I would also buy the vocals in a heartbeat! I don't have any need currently for the rest of the material, so spending $599 just to get the vocals would not be financially wise for me. C'mon Audio Imperia, please just sell the vocals.



totally agree. +1 for vocal only!


----------



## novaburst

audioimperia said:


> Great walkthrough by Daniel James, in case you missed the live stream:




Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Nuno

Everything in the library is very well recorded and the legato patches are amazing playable! Instant gratification. Not just for the vocals..


----------



## Josh Richman

quantum7 said:


> I would also buy the vocals in a heartbeat! I don't have any need currently for the rest of the material, so spending $599 just to get the vocals would not be financially wise for me. C'mon Audio Imperia, please just sell the vocals.



+1


----------



## shakuman

quantum7 said:


> I would also buy the vocals in a heartbeat! I don't have any need currently for the rest of the material, so spending $599 just to get the vocals would not be financially wise for me. C'mon Audio Imperia, please just sell the vocals.


+1


----------



## emasters

quantum7 said:


> I would also buy the vocals in a heartbeat! I don't have any need currently for the rest of the material, so spending $599 just to get the vocals would not be financially wise for me. C'mon Audio Imperia, please just sell the vocals.


+1


----------



## Josh Richman

Lol @Daniel James is causing trouble again. He’s got us all into the vocals with his video. Lol


----------



## quantum7

Josh Richman said:


> Lol @Daniel James is causing trouble again. He’s got us all into the vocals with his video. Lol



Yes, he certainly is a troublemaker!


----------



## Fry777

Hi guys, I've got a few questions about this lib :

1) Could someone confirm there's a way to control the vibrato in the strings patches ? Or is it a baked in, progressive vibrato that comes in the more you hold a note ?

2) Any news about a volume 2 ? I seem to remember Audio Imperia talking about developping legatos for the violas for example. Is that still on the cards for an update or even an addon to the lib ?

3) Does Audio Imperia have an annual Easter sale usually ?


----------



## Jaap

Fry777 said:


> Hi guys, I've got a few questions about this lib :
> 
> 1) Could someone confirm there's a way to control the vibrato in the strings patches ? Or is it a baked in, progressive vibrato that comes in the more you hold a note ?
> 
> 2) Any news about a volume 2 ? I seem to remember Audio Imperia talking about developping legatos for the violas for example. Is that still on the cards for an update or even an addon to the lib ?
> 
> 3) Does Audio Imperia have an annual Easter sale usually ?



I can only answer number 1 for you as there is not vibrato control and the vibrato is pretty consistent throughout holding the note. This is probably personal, but I like the amount and feels quite natural to me. The legato articulation feels like there is a tiny build, but builds quite quickly in vibrato. I only have this library for a few days, so I might have missed something, but the manual also does not speak about any vibrato control.


----------



## zimm83

I also would like to have infos about volume 2. Violas legato , and the choir. and more drums,and a little bit of winds..... and more hybrid !!!.. It' s what was said in an interview, i think.
So..... everybody is talking about HZS, wich sounds really beautiful, but let me say that Jaeger has THE legatos. Man, so beautiful transitions . Congrats !


----------



## Puzzlefactory

zimm83 said:


> I also would like to have infos about volume 2. Violas legato , and the choir. and more drums,and a little bit of winds..... and more hybrid !!!.. It' s what was said in an interview, i think.
> So..... everybody is talking about HZS, wich sounds really beautiful, but let me say that Jaeger has THE legatos. Man, so beautiful transitions . Congrats !



What interview? 

Obviously I would like more of everything too.


----------



## zimm83

Puzzlefactory said:


> What interview?
> 
> Obviously I would like more of everything too.



Text interview or article....don't remember...but their idea is to add the rest of the orchestra in a second volume. Will buy every volume of this orchestral serie. Everything is good in this library.


----------



## jononotbono

I've avoided this thread and finally watched all videos (and read every post) on Jaeger. Man, this thing sounds amazing. A must buy for me that's for sure! The "list" just never gets smaller does it!


----------



## blougui

it doesn’t


----------



## James Everingham

Would like to add that the horns in particular have a particular 'expressiveness' to them, almost as if there's a slightly slower attack on the brassiness than what I'm used to, but still in an extremely playable way. No chance of coming away with synthy sounding brass with this.


----------



## Fry777

James Everingham said:


> Would like to add that the horns in particular have a particular 'expressiveness' to them, almost as if there's a slightly slower attack on the brassiness than what I'm used to, but still in an extremely playable way. No chance of coming away with synthy sounding brass with this.



Being a big fan of your work, this is really good to hear 

Any of you guys have some tracks made with Jaeger they would like to share (apart from the official demos) ?


----------



## KEM

What was the reasoning behind not having woodwinds?


----------



## blougui

Not epic enough - at least for now ? Or, not an epic enough stapple sound.


----------



## tomaslobosk

Hey guys! Thank you for the great comments.

Violas and Basses legato will be released in the future 

We didn’t sample woodwinds because they are not traditionally used in epic music, which is the main focus of Jaeger.

(Though it works really good for any kind of orchestral music, so, it’s just a matter of recording the missing woodwinds)

We’ve been listening to you guys, so be prepared to hear very good news in the very near future.


----------



## zimm83

tomaslobosk said:


> Hey guys! Thank you for the great comments.
> 
> Violas and Basses legato will be released in the future
> 
> We didn’t sample woodwinds because they are not traditionally used in epic music, which is the main focus of Jaeger.
> 
> (Though it works really good for any kind of orchestral music, so, it’s just a matter of recording the missing woodwinds)
> 
> We’ve been listening to you guys, so be prepared to hear very good news in the very near future.




Thank you very much for the answer. Can't wait. Really..... I personally don't miss woodwinds. 
TOP library !! TOP legatos. Top VOCALS !!! Top Hybrid !


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I'm considering to buy Jaeger, I have quite a good selection of strings, and brass libraries, I really like the String Legatos that Jaeger offers, how do Jaeger users like the short string articulations, especially compared to other string shorts from Spitfire, CineSamples, Orch. Tools, Cinematic Strings, ..etc. ?

The Brass sounds great for Epic style tracks, but I'm also curious if they can also be good for the more softer side/romantic style tracks ?

The price is a bit on the high side, but given the diversity, and functionality it will add to my library tool box, it is a justified price point, although any discount would be nice.

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Sovereign

tomaslobosk said:


> Hey guys! Thank you for the great comments.
> 
> Violas and Basses legato will be released in the future


excellent news. Don't want to nag too much, but is some sort of repetition functionality for the legato patches under consideration so you can play at least a flowing repeated note.


----------



## madfloyd

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm considering to buy Jaeger, I have quite a good selection of strings, and brass libraries, I really like the String Legatos that Jaeger offers, how do Jaeger users like the short string articulations, especially compared to other string shorts from Spitfire, CineSamples, Orch. Tools, Cinematic Strings, ..etc. ?
> 
> The Brass sounds great for Epic style tracks, but I'm also curious if they can also be good for the more softer side/romantic style tracks ?
> 
> The price is a bit on the high side, but given the diversity, and functionality it will add to my library tool box, it is a justified price point, although any discount would be nice.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp



Did you hear Daniel James' shootout of shorts? Jaeger sounds quite good.


----------



## muziksculp

madfloyd said:


> Did you hear Daniel James' shootout of shorts? Jaeger sounds quite good.




I haven't watched this video. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Sovereign

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> The Brass sounds great for Epic style tracks, but I'm also curious if they can also be good for the more softer side/romantic style tracks ?


Softer dynamics work just fine, it's a great little lib.


----------



## rottoy

madfloyd said:


> Did you hear Daniel James' shootout of shorts? Jaeger sounds quite good.



I thought Cinestrings stood out really well in this. Lovely bite and resonance.


----------



## Jaap

The shorts are amazing. Nice and bright with a bit of bite and character, but just enough, not too much so it becomes so obvious in sound, but they really blend nice in all kinds of situations.


----------



## JEPA

@audioimperia are you doing educational/academic discounts?


----------



## fretti

muziksculp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm considering to buy Jaeger, I have quite a good selection of strings, and brass libraries, I really like the String Legatos that Jaeger offers, how do Jaeger users like the short string articulations, especially compared to other string shorts from Spitfire, CineSamples, Orch. Tools, Cinematic Strings, ..etc. ?
> 
> The Brass sounds great for Epic style tracks, but I'm also curious if they can also be good for the more softer side/romantic style tracks ?
> 
> The price is a bit on the high side, but given the diversity, and functionality it will add to my library tool box, it is a justified price point, although any discount would be nice.
> 
> Thanks,
> Muziksculp


Same here, really looking forward until I have the money again to buy it!
Also as Most of my other orchestral libraries (wich Cover all Instruments) like Albion, Berlin Orchestra, Metropolis Ark etc.... Cover (sadly) only Full ensembles or high,low but Never individual sections, wich is one of the biggest buying point for me. And as I really like the sound from Jaeger it would be great having all sections from one library/company (as sometimes I have a hard time mixing e.g. Cinebrass with CSS and Hollywood Woodwinds or Something like that).
Also is the Symphonic Series from SF or the Berlin Series from OT really out of my Price range to achieve the same result with having all sections fron one company....


----------



## Niklas

muziksculp said:


> how do Jaeger users like the short string articulations, especially compared to other string shorts from Spitfire, CineSamples, Orch. Tools, Cinematic Strings, ..etc. ?



This library grows every day for me. The ONLY time I feel the need to use anything else than Jaeger shorts, is when I really need to push the dynamics to insane FFF levels. And then I layer it with the Arks. The diversity, focus and tightness of the Jaeger shorts can replace any other library I have.
The horn patch has even started to replace Cinebrass’s twelve horn for me, due to it’s super natural legato.

Here’s a track I made a while back, strings and brass are Jaeger only.


----------



## muziksculp

Sovereign said:


> Softer dynamics work just fine, it's a great little lib.



Thanks for the helpful feedback.


----------



## muziksculp

Niklas said:


> This library grows every day for me. The ONLY time I feel the need to use anything else than Jaeger shorts, is when I really need to push the dynamics to insane FFF levels. And then I layer it with the Arks. The diversity, focus and tightness of the Jaeger shorts can replace any other library I have.
> The horn patch has even started to replace Cinebrass’s twelve horn for me, due to it’s super natural legato.
> 
> Here’s a track I made a while back, strings and brass are Jaeger only.




Sounds Wonderful ! 

Thanks for sharing this track.


----------



## muziksculp

madfloyd said:


> Did you hear Daniel James' shootout of shorts? Jaeger sounds quite good.




After watching this video, I really like Jaeger, ARK1, Cinematic Studio Strings, CineStrings they all sound great, the least favorite to me is LASS, it sounds poor here, plus I was never a fan of LASS, but I know many users like it. Actually I would give the Jaeger shorts an 'A'.


----------



## audioimperia

Since Jaeger's release, the library has received praise from users and reviewers alike (thank you guys SO much for that!!!) and we have received an overwhelming amount of emails and messages about Jaeger's Hangar 4: the vocals by Merethe Soltvedt. A lot of you asked if we could release Hangar 4 as a separate library and we have decided to do so for a limited time (through May 4th). You can use the full purchase price of $179 later and purchase Jaeger for $420 ($599 MSRP).

https://www.audioimperia.com/products/jaeger-hangar-4


----------



## Xaviez

audioimperia said:


> Since Jaeger's release, the library has received praise from users and reviewers alike (thank you guys SO much for that!!!) and we have received an overwhelming amount of emails and messages about Jaeger's Hangar 4: the vocals by Merethe Soltvedt. A lot of you asked if we could release Hangar 4 as a separate library and we have decided to do so for a limited time (through May 4th). You can use the full purchase price of $179 later and purchase Jaeger for $420 ($599 MSRP).
> 
> https://www.audioimperia.com/products/jaeger-hangar-4


Very very nice and tempting, but will it be possible to use this $179 "discount" if buying the full Jaeger on a sale (if that ever happens)?
I'd jump on this offer today if I knew that I wouldn't paint myself into a corner having to pay full price for Jaeger should it go on sale some day.


----------



## Dr Belasco

I have almost convinced myself I require this library. Sorry, what is Hangar 4 btw?


----------



## Jaap

Dr Belasco said:


> I have almost convinced myself I require this library. Sorry, what is Hangar 4 btw?



The library is divided into different sections and they are called Hangars. Hanger 1 = Strings, Hangar 2 = Brass, Hangar 3 = Percussion, Hangar 4 = the above mentioned vocals and Hangar 5 = Sound Design


----------



## Xaviez

Dr Belasco said:


> I have almost convinced myself I require this library. Sorry, what is Hangar 4 btw?


Jaeger is split into "Hangars", strings being one, brass another. Hangar 4 is the solo vocals part only.


----------



## Xaviez

Jaap said:


> The library is divided into different section and they are called Hangers. Hanger 1 = Strings, Hanger = Brass, Hanger 3 = Percussion, Hanger 4 = the above mentioned vocals and Hanger 5 = Sound Design


Beat me to it by mere seconds :D


----------



## Dr Belasco

Yes those vocals have enormous potential and the legato on them seems to be ahead of the pack imho.


----------



## zimm83

Dr Belasco said:


> Yes those vocals have enormous potential and the legato on them seems to be ahead of the pack imho.


Every legato is Excellent in this library .
Not only the vocals.


----------



## Ron Verboom

Bought Hangar 4, the Vocal Legato Patches are beautiful. Already composed my first track with it. I am thinking about buying the whole package but i'm not sure yet...


----------



## fretti

@audioimperia when I buy the vocals now and want to upgrade later to the full Jaeger is it Like SpitfireAudio where I simply add Jaeger to my basket and see my personal discounted price or do I have to get an Upgrade code somewhere (if it isn‘t included in a hangar 4 invoice email or so already)?


----------



## procreative

Kudos to Audio Imperia for listening and extra kudos for offering the "crossgrade" option.

Curious to know what updates there are likely to be to Jaeger and if they will be free or a paid add-on?


----------



## SoNowWhat?

Well. I really don’t know what to say, apart from thank you.


----------



## tomaslobosk

Dr Belasco said:


> Yes those vocals have enormous potential and the legato on them seems to be ahead of the pack imho.



The legato script works in the same way for all Jaeger legato instruments, if it sounds better, it's because Merethe is AWESOME.

But yeah, technically speaking, it's a common script, so you will get the same level of quality on the orchestral instruments too.


----------



## Dr Belasco

A lot of vocal libraries bite the dust on legato, but this one seems to work well on the demos. The other instruments like strings have a good legato sound too, but I was comparing vocals with vocals. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## zimm83

procreative said:


> Kudos to Audio Imperia for listening and extra kudos for offering the "crossgrade" option.
> 
> Curious to know what updates there are likely to be to Jaeger and if they will be free or a paid add-on?


+1 for the updates infos.


----------



## zimm83

tomaslobosk said:


> The legato script works in the same way for all Jaeger legato instruments, if it sounds better, it's because Merethe is AWESOME.
> 
> But yeah, technically speaking, it's a common script, so you will get the same level of quality on the orchestral instruments too.


Oh man....an epic choir with those legato scripts in Jaeger 2 !!!


----------



## procreative

I think one of the main reasons the vocals work so well is the progressive vibrato, too many other libraries use always on vibrato which starts to sound very fake as not many singers can sing fast lines in vibrato!


----------



## KEM

Really want to buy this but man I just can’t go without my woodwinds!!! If it had woodwinds, or if they add them in the future, it will be an immediate buy from me!


----------



## Drundfunk

JEPA said:


> @audioimperia are you doing educational/academic discounts?



I would really like to know the same thing. I'd love to own this and I mean the whole thing, but $599 is really hard to justify as a student.....


----------



## audioimperia

Drundfunk said:


> I would really like to know the same thing. I'd love to own this and I mean the whole thing, but $599 is really hard to justify as a student.....



We do offer EDU discounts, yes. Please reach out to us at [email protected] (with a scan/picture of your valid teacher/student ID) and we'll set you up!


----------



## JEPA

audioimperia said:


> We do offer EDU discounts, yes. Please reach out to us at [email protected] (with a scan/picture of your valid teacher/student ID) and we'll set you up!



thank you very much. I will apply. It would be good to see a link for EDU discounts on your webpage. 
Best Regards,
Jorge


----------



## Drundfunk

audioimperia said:


> We do offer EDU discounts, yes. Please reach out to us at [email protected] (with a scan/picture of your valid teacher/student ID) and we'll set you up!



Awesome. You'll hear from me in a few days. Have to get my ID validated first. The new semester just started and I had no reason to go to the campus until now


----------



## muziksculp

Hi,

I finally purchased *Jaeger *a few minutes ago, I know I'm going to love using this library. 

I will post some feedback once I have it installed, and have some time to get acquainted with it. Also looking forward to see additional Jaeger type libraries from Audio Imperia that will complement Jaeger's content in the future. 

Many Thanks to Audio Imperia for producing this high-quality, diverse, and very useful sample library. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## ToxicRecordings

Man.. i have been thinking about purchasing this for so long now, jaeger 2 could be out before i finally make a decision 
The reason why i am still in doubt is because every demo i hear sounds absolutely amazing.. rich, filled with air, nice low end, great stereo sounding instruments and absolutely well composed tracks like Daniel James's track done with jaeger.
But there lies the problem for me as well.. every track seems to be polished, mixed and mastered.
If i look and listen to walkthroughs then jaeger sounds dry and unpanned.. offcourse everyone would say that you should pan them and mix them to sound best, but i am simply not a great mixer when it comes to orchestral and epic pieces compared to mr James, Dirk Ehlert, and the others with great demos.

So how easy or difficult is it to get a great sound out of the box? I think it will sound pretty dry and not so epic as i would want it to be.. and then comes the question: What needs to be done (mixing and mastering) to actually get this library sound as good as the demos do?

Im torn.. TORN i tells you!


----------



## Jaap

ToxicRecordings said:


> Man.. i have been thinking about purchasing this for so long now, jaeger 2 could be out before i finally make a decision
> The reason why i am still in doubt is because every demo i hear sounds absolutely amazing.. rich, filled with air, nice low end, great stereo sounding instruments and absolutely well composed tracks like Daniel James's track done with jaeger.
> But there lies the problem for me as well.. every track seems to be polished, mixed and mastered.
> If i look and listen to walkthroughs then jaeger sounds dry and unpanned.. offcourse everyone would say that you should pan them and mix them to sound best, but i am simply not a great mixer when it comes to orchestral and epic pieces compared to mr James, Dirk Ehlert, and the others with great demos.
> 
> So how easy or difficult is it to get a great sound out of the box? I think it will sound pretty dry and not so epic as i would want it to be.. and then comes the question: What needs to be done (mixing and mastering) to actually get this library sound as good as the demos do?
> 
> Im torn.. TORN i tells you!



I find the library very easily to work with and you get good results out of the box and the nice thing is that due to its relative dry nature it blends very well with a lot of stuff and making it very good to personalise its character to the needs of the production you are working on instead of having to worry that it sounds already too characteristic of itself.
And with just a bit of reverb it starts already to breathe and live


----------



## Puzzlefactory

One thing I don’t like is the double bass. Sound very weak to me.


----------



## Craig Sharmat

To me the double bass sounds quite strong, but a bit out of tune in places and mushy with attacks in others (maybe this is what you mean). I don't own any perfect libraries and I don't expect a perfect library. There is enough excellent sounding stuff in here to be quite compelling.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

@audioimperia are there any plans to add ensemble patches to the library? 

It would be nice to have at least a string ensemble for sketching out ideas.


----------



## zimm83

Puzzlefactory said:


> @audioimperia are there any plans to add ensemble patches to the library?
> 
> It would be nice to have at least a string ensemble for sketching out ideas.


I think they prepare a promised legato update for violas and bass... and maybe more vocal legatos (eh ...ih....phrases....phonems)...who knows.....or maybe hangar 5 the Choir ....


----------



## nik

Niklas said:


> This library grows every day for me. The ONLY time I feel the need to use anything else than Jaeger shorts, is when I really need to push the dynamics to insane FFF levels. And then I layer it with the Arks. The diversity, focus and tightness of the Jaeger shorts can replace any other library I have.
> The horn patch has even started to replace Cinebrass’s twelve horn for me, due to it’s super natural legato.
> 
> Here’s a track I made a while back, strings and brass are Jaeger only.


Very nice track!! may i ask u how the effect at 1:17 is achieved? Is it a riser in wave form and then slice it up?Thanks and best regards. Nik


----------



## audioimperia

Puzzlefactory said:


> @audioimperia are there any plans to add ensemble patches to the library?
> 
> It would be nice to have at least a string ensemble for sketching out ideas.



Yeah, those patches will be in one of the next updates!


----------



## Akarin

audioimperia said:


> Yeah, those patches will be in one of the next updates!



:-O

Can't wait! Any ETA?


----------



## Niklas

nik said:


> Very nice track!! may i ask u how the effect at 1:17 is achieved? Is it a riser in wave form and then slice it up?Thanks and best regards. Nik


Thank you! 
Yes, it is. A sliced up riser, with added hits to every slice.


----------



## Niklas

audioimperia said:


> Yeah, those patches will be in one of the next updates!


This. Made my day.


----------



## zimm83

Niklas said:


> This. Made my day.


Something new in May for the hunters ??????


----------



## nik

Niklas said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, it is. A sliced up riser, with added hits to every slice.


Thanks man!


----------



## zimm83

zimm83 said:


> Something new in May for the hunters ??????


+1


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Another suggestion I have for a future update is to add loop points and xfade to the drone patches. So that they can easily be used for longer durations.


----------



## muziksculp

I wonder what _Audio Imperia_'s next big orchestral release after Jaeger will offer ?


----------



## zimm83

muziksculp said:


> I wonder what _Audio Imperia_'s next big orchestral release after Jaeger will offer ?


No news from Audio Imperia....What are they doing ? They said legatos updates.....You think they will do a second orchestral vst ? 
I think they will upgrade Jaeger.....with new hangars.....or something like this.....we will maybe see it soon....


----------



## muziksculp

zimm83 said:


> No news from Audio Imperia....What are they doing ? They said legatos updates.....You think they will do a second orchestral vst ?
> I think they will upgrade Jaeger.....with new hangars.....or something like this.....we will maybe see it soon....



I don't know if they are working on a new orchestral library, similar to Jaeger, but I see no reason why they won't. 

Oh.. does anyone know where they recorded the Jaeger instruments ? I love the sound of the hall they recorded in. Also great production quality. Crisp, well defined sounds yet still warm sounding.


----------



## tomaslobosk

I'm just going to leave this here: 







And yes, we're working on a couple of major additions to the Jaeger Orchestral series.


----------



## tmhuud

Ha! Anyone have a ‘De-Focus’ plug-in.


----------



## Jdiggity1

tmhuud said:


> Ha! Anyone have a ‘De-Focus’ plug-in.


----------



## tmhuud

2 degrees to the left, zoom in. Hold.Go right 3 clicks...


----------



## muziksculp

tomaslobosk said:


> I'm just going to leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, we're working on a couple of major additions to the Jaeger Orchestral series.





Wow ... Now that's a cool teaser ! Looking good already, even when blurred. 

I'm delighted to know that you will be releasing a couple more major additions to the Jaeger Orchestral series. I'm sure they are going to sound amazing, and will be very useful, and complementing to what Jaeger offered. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## audioimperia

Jdiggity1 said:


>




hahahaha, that's brilliant


----------



## zimm83

tomaslobosk said:


> I'm just going to leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, we're working on a couple of major additions to the Jaeger Orchestral series.



I see 7 mic positions,  JAEGER logo, 3 controllers, that' s all......................
Maybe ....Choir hangar because of all the mics......
Ensemble percussions.......

But no articulations....
We will see........ Thanks Audio Imperia....


----------



## Manaberry

tomaslobosk said:


> I'm just going to leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, we're working on a couple of major additions to the Jaeger Orchestral series.



:o
Additions like update or expansion packs? (sounds stupid but you know, I like to be sure :D)


----------



## audioimperia

Manaberry said:


> :o
> Additions like update or expansion packs? (sounds stupid but you know, I like to be sure :D)



Additions as in expansions to the series. There will be a content update to Jaeger too, but that's toward the end of the year.


----------



## Nuno

audioimperia said:


> Additions as in expansions to the series. There will be a content update to Jaeger too, but that's toward the end of the year.



Will the ensemble patches also come in the end of the year, or can we expect those handy patches sooner?


----------



## audioimperia

Nuno said:


> Will the ensemble patches also come in the end of the year, or can we expect those handy patches sooner?



Trying to get those out sooner, yeah.


----------



## rottoy

tomaslobosk said:


> I'm just going to leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, we're working on a couple of major additions to the Jaeger Orchestral series.


I can see in the reflection on the knob _"Vuvuzela Ensemble - True Legato"_


----------



## audioimperia

rottoy said:


> I can see in the reflection on the knob _"Vuvuzela Ensemble - True Legato"_



If John Powell can do it in Solo ... :D


----------



## stevedeath

Is it mandatory to have a big knob on all Kontakt interfaces nowadays?


----------



## Puzzlefactory

stevedeath said:


> Is it mandatory to have a big knob on all Kontakt interfaces nowadays?



Blame heavyocity...


----------



## reutunes

HEADS UP - Intro pricing has returned for a limited time. https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/jaeger-essential-modern-orchestra-for-kontakt?rfsn=760171.e308c2 (Now $549) (regular $599).


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

Seems Jaeger may be what i was hoping for with Ark 1 and 3.

New rabbit hole.


----------



## Alex Niedt

reutunes said:


> HEADS UP - Intro pricing has returned for a limited time. https://www.audioimperia.com/collections/all/products/jaeger-essential-modern-orchestra-for-kontakt?rfsn=760171.e308c2 (Now $549) (regular $599).


I bought it a month too soon.


----------



## D Halgren

Wow, you mean we can save a whole 9%, how generous.


----------



## audioimperia

D Halgren said:


> Wow, you mean we can save a whole 9%, how generous.



We wanted to be fair to all the customers that bought during the intro period in January.


----------



## sostenuto

Alex Niedt said:


> I bought it a month too soon.



Not cool. I would at least ask Audio Imperia for $50. discount code for another of their Libs.
Top providers seldom fail to take care of good customers.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

sostenuto said:


> Not cool. I would at least ask Soundiron for $50. discount code for another of their Libs.
> Top providers seldom fail to take care of good customers.



i'm lost - SoundIron?

what did i miss?


----------



## audioimperia

sostenuto said:


> Not cool. I would at least ask Soundiron for $50. discount code for another of their Libs.
> Top providers seldom fail to take care of good customers.



???


----------



## sostenuto

audioimperia said:


> ???



Oops …. but Top providers still applies !!


----------



## audioimperia

sostenuto said:


> Oops …. but Top providers still applies !!



 We're always super understanding and reasonable. If you miss a sale by a couple of days, no problem, just reach out to us!


----------



## Alex Niedt

audioimperia said:


> We're always super understanding and reasonable. If you miss a sale by a couple of days, no problem, just reach out to us!


Yeah, I missed it by more than a couple of days, so I wouldn't expect anything, haha


----------



## fiestared

Alex Niedt said:


> Yeah, I missed it by more than a couple of days, so I wouldn't expect anything, haha


You seem to be a very cool guy Alex, I'm certain Audioimperia will offer you that $50 discount...


----------



## SoNowWhat?

audioimperia said:


> We wanted to be fair to all the customers that bought during the intro period in January.


Absolutely. Sometimes it is easy to get carried away with feeling that everything should be offered at sale price all the time. Any discount is appreciated. I have the Merthe stand alone library (wonderful) but alas not the budget for the rest of the hangars just yet. I have most of these areas covered but Jaegar is still slightly different to my current arsenal and I like the sound...a lot. Soon, my precious...soon.


----------



## audioimperia

*Jaeger Receives MusicTech Excellence Award 10/10*

We are incredibly proud to share that Jaeger - Essential Modern Orchestra has received MusicTech's Excellence Award and a 10 out of 10 rating!

_"Jaeger is a simply stunning library that exceeds expectations in a number of areas. [...] It's a perfect standalone library or as a compliment to an existing set-up, with other orchestral sounds."

"Jaeger is a pretty comprehensive package, which is full to the brim with great content and a tremendous number of highlights. It is an excellent option for any musician needing a library geared towards media work."_

If you haven't already, go check out Jaeger and click HERE.


----------



## procreative

Now that Cerberus is out, will you still be making an update to the Percussion in Jaeger that was hinted at a while ago to put all of the drums spread across the keyboard instead of in separate patches?

Also any likelihood of Legato getting added to the string instruments missing them?


----------



## audioimperia

procreative said:


> Now that Cerberus is out, will you still be making an update to the Percussion in Jaeger that was hinted at a while ago to put all of the drums spread across the keyboard instead of in separate patches?
> 
> Also any likelihood of Legato getting added to the string instruments missing them?



We are indeed working on an update which will include the drum patch you mentioned, as well as ensemble patches and a few other performance updates that we've already integrated with the engine for Talos. We're not 100% sure yet if this next update will also include new content, though that is something we have on our list!


----------



## NoamL

Congratulations AudioImperia, well deserved!

BTW the way the drums are programmed in Cerberus is really the right way to do it. I have them customized even further, each instrument is on its own track with the hits programmed to C2/Db2.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Any word on when we’ll see an ensemble patch or two...?


----------



## audioimperia

Puzzlefactory said:


> Any word on when we’ll see an ensemble patch or two...?



Working on that as we speak actually. Trying to get that update to you guys asap.


----------



## MarcusD

Black Friday. Jaeger... Will it happen?!


----------



## Fry777

audioimperia said:


> Working on that as we speak actually. Trying to get that update to you guys asap.



Is this update going to include legatos for violas and db ?


----------



## audioimperia

Coming Soon: A free update for all Jaeger owners! We've been working on a major update of Jaeger these past couple of months to improve your experience with the library even more. Stay tuned for more release information.

The update includes:

Content update:
- Added new legato repetition samples
- Added new non-vibrato sustained samples (+ vibrato controller)
- Ensemble patches + samples 
- Denoising on release samples

Patches/Engine update:
- Polyphonic legato
- Lite, super resource-friendly patches (no big knob/step mod/inserts & sends)
- Sustain pedal support
- New percussion engine for percussion patches
- Huge improvements in release samples behavior
- Huge code optimizations
- Fixed non-persistent controllers issue


----------



## Sovereign

audioimperia said:


> Coming Soon: A free update for all Jaeger owners! We've been working on a major update of Jaeger these past couple of months to improve your experience with the library even more. Stay tuned for more release information.
> 
> The update includes:
> 
> Content update:
> - Polyphonic legato
> - Added new legato repetition samples
> - Added new non-vibrato sustained samples (+ Vibrato controller)
> - Denoising on release samples
> - Huge improvements in release samples behavior
> 
> Patch/Engine update:
> - Ensemble patches
> - Lite, super resource-friendly patches (no big knob/step mod/inserts & sends)
> - Sustain pedal support
> - New percussion engine for percussion patches
> - Huge code optimizations
> - Fixed non-persistent controllers issue


Very very cool, I really hope you guys will add violas legato too.


----------



## Manaberry

Hype!


----------



## Daniel F.

audioimperia said:


> - Added new legato repetition samples
> - Added new non-vibrato sustained samples (+ Vibrato controller)



This is what I've been waiting for! I never actually though you would do non-vibrato samples but here we are. This just jumped a couple of places on my to get list. Legato rep samples are also amazing.

Now the only thing missing is the woodwind section and I might have a new contender for myy main library but take the time you need to do it right.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Any word on when this update is coming out?


----------



## audioimperia

Puzzlefactory said:


> Any word on when this update is coming out?



We're hustling! Definitely before Christmas.


----------



## Jaap

Lovely! Looking forward to it. The library found so much use, absolutely loving it and the new updates sound great.


----------



## Sovereign

audioimperia said:


> We're hustling! Definitely before Christmas.


----------



## madfloyd

They didn't say which year...


----------



## Puzzlefactory

59 hours 3 minutes (GMT) and counting...


----------



## muziksculp

Looking forward to the Update release, will surely be a great Christmas Gift


----------



## audioimperia

muziksculp said:


> Looking forward to the Update release, will surely be a great Christmas Gift



We're delayed by just a couple of days guys. Really sorry but it'll be worth the extra wait. Merry Christmas to all of you and Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Delayed for a couple of days...?


----------



## Manaberry

Puzzlefactory said:


> Delayed for a couple of days...?


I assume they also have a family and they had Christmas too. They can take all the time they need to make the update perfect, I don't mind. Be patient, I'm sure it's right at the corner


----------



## audioimperia

Manaberry said:


> I assume they also have a family and they had Christmas too. They can take all the time they need to make the update perfect, I don't mind. Be patient, I'm sure it's right at the corner



Thanks so much Manaberry! That was indeed part of what caused the delay. We did take our time with the beta-testing phase to make sure everything works the way we wanted and then also had five days of recording sessions right after New Year's. :D BUT, it is uploading to our servers as we speak and the update emails should be going out to everybody over the next couple of days.

Thank you all again SO much for your patience. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## fido94

@audioimperia - that's great to hear. I actually do not own Jaeger but I'm considering getting a copy. Do you provide a student discount? I thought you did but now I cannot find instructions on your website


----------



## audioimperia

fido94 said:


> @audioimperia - that's great to hear. I actually do not own Jaeger but I'm considering getting a copy. Do you provide a student discount? I thought you did but now I cannot find instructions on your website



We do, just reach out to us at [email protected]!


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Anyone get their update email yet...?


----------



## Manaberry

Nope but they said "next couple of days" yesterday, so let's wait a couple of days


----------



## Puzzlefactory

@audioimperia 

A couple more suggestions for the sound design “hanger”. It could do with a riser section and a pulse section.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Manaberry said:


> Nope but they said "next couple of days" yesterday, so let's wait a couple of days



How about now?


----------



## Manaberry

Puzzlefactory said:


> How about now?


Huh? Ohh! I'm okay on my side. Chilling around with some actual Jaeger patches. I can live without the update for few more days.


----------



## audioimperia

Manaberry said:


> Huh? Ohh! I'm okay on my side. Chilling around with some actual Jaeger patches. I can live without the update for few more days.



Alrighty, everything is up on the server and ready to go. So the emails are going out tomorrow :D YAAAAY!


----------



## Manaberry

audioimperia said:


> Alrighty, everything is up on the server and ready to go. So the emails are going out tomorrow :D YAAAAY!


----------



## audioimperia

ka00 said:


> Got the email. Thank you for the update! I might have missed this detail, but seeing that it's a full download, should we point Connect to the existing install directory or create a new folder?



Better to create a new folder since it's a full new download!


----------



## Jaap

audioimperia said:


> Better to create a new folder since it's a full new download!



Thanks for the update and tip for that. Got my mail aswell. Cheers!


----------



## audioimperia

Jaap said:


> Thanks for the update and tip for that. Got my mail aswell. Cheers!



Enjoy!!! :D


----------



## Niklas

Guys this update is gold. AI, you’re the MVP!


----------



## bfreepro

Just installed and going through the updates now, pretty excited for this. How does the polyphonic legato work, is there a certain option to enable/disable it on the legato patch, or is there a new keyswitch/articulation to load up? Everything seems pretty straightforward except this, but maybe I missed something. Thanks! @audioimperia


----------



## ka00

Whoa, I didn't realize that you added NV to Vb legato Vln and Celli patches! This is an awesome addition. Thank you so much for the effort.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Fantastic, downloading now.


----------



## Pixelee

Don't try this, but I was downloading and replacing the same folder and working on a track with lots of Jaeger instruments and had no problems at all haha. Pure luck I guess .


----------



## Akarin

Downloaded. The keyswitches for triggering the articulations changed. It's better now as they are consistent across patches... ...but I have to update my Expression Maps.


----------



## Sovereign

audioimperia said:


> Enjoy!!! :D


Very nice update, but I don't understand the polyphonic legato one bit. Can't get this to work.

Question. Any further additions to this library, such as viola legatos and/or woodwinds, is that still up for debate for the future as a (perhaps payed) update?


----------



## Akarin

There's an annoying click on the cellos long sample, at D1:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/jaeger-cellos-click-mp3.17947/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## bfreepro

Sovereign said:


> Very nice update, but I don't understand the polyphonic legato one bit. Can't get this to work.
> 
> Question. Any further additions to this library, such as viola legatos and/or woodwinds, is that still up for debate for the future as a (perhaps payed) update?


They recently posted a photo of a bassoon player being recorded on their Instagram. I definitely believe a woodwind library will be happening . 

Also, this is taken from the review on Strongmocha.com by @Cory Pelizzari :

“UPDATED: I was just informed that the violas will in fact get a legato section some time next year (from the date of this article’s publication) so kudos to Audio Imperia for adding to an already stellar product.”


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Anyone else having problems downloading it?

Connect kept crashing when it was trying to install the files. I’ve had to delete everything and start from scratch...


----------



## bfreepro

Puzzlefactory said:


> Anyone else having problems downloading it?
> 
> Connect kept crashing when it was trying to install the files. I’ve had to delete everything and start from scratch...


Mine actually froze in the middle of the download, instead of doing ctrl-alt-delete and ending the task, I just let it sit. Then ten minutes later a message popped up saying everything has been successfully installed.


----------



## Soundhound

Ah, the joys of Continuata...


----------



## Jaap

Puzzlefactory said:


> Anyone else having problems downloading it?
> 
> Connect kept crashing when it was trying to install the files. I’ve had to delete everything and start from scratch...



I had been lucky so far and never had issues with Connect, but had it with that download as well. It crashed during the installation. I restarted it and pressed download again and it re-installed and re-downloaded only one file that seemed to gone wrong and installed every afterwards fine. Hope it works out for you.

Otherwise I am really happy with this update and really like the ensemble patches, the non vib - vib options, the new percussion engine and the keyswitch layout. Very nice work they have done to this upgrade! Can't confirm the click on the D1 cello reported by @Anakin (tried them all), however I can hear it a bit when making the legato transition to the E1 in one of the round robins


----------



## Manaberry

Puzzlefactory said:


> Anyone else having problems downloading it?
> 
> Connect kept crashing when it was trying to install the files. I’ve had to delete everything and start from scratch...



Downloaded without any problem  Just let the program alone for a moment like @bfreepro says!


----------



## Puzzlefactory

It isn't an issue of the program "hanging", it's an issue of the program "crashing". It gets as far as trying to install the strings (Download seems to be fine) and then crashes.


----------



## bfreepro

Puzzlefactory said:


> It isn't an issue of the program "hanging", it's an issue of the program "crashing". It gets as far as trying to install the strings (Download seems to be fine) and then crashes.


Ohh bummer. Tried a manual download and extraction?


----------



## Anders Bru

I've never had any problems before with Continuata, but this froze several times during the installation. I just had to restart the download a couple of times (Shift + click on Download, for those who don't know), and leave it alone for a while before it worked out. Super excited about this update, looking forward to diving into it!


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Retried it a couple of times and tried using unra. 
Am now trying manual download to system drive.


----------



## tomaslobosk

Sovereign said:


> Very nice update, but I don't understand the polyphonic legato one bit. Can't get this to work.
> 
> Question. Any further additions to this library, such as viola legatos and/or woodwinds, is that still up for debate for the future as a (perhaps payed) update?



Hey Sovereign,

Polyphonic Legato is velocity based, meaning that each legato voice is gonna be linked to a velocity range.

To make it work, you have to select Polyphonic Legato in the options menu, turn the option on (using the little button next to the menu), and then select the number of splits.

Once you select, e.g. 3 splits, you’ll be able to play up to 3 different legato voices, with voice 1 being linked to velocity range from 1 to 42, voice 2 from 43 to 84 and voice 3 from 85 to 127.

This method allows completely independent voices, as we wanted to avoid any conflicts between them.


----------



## bfreepro

tomaslobosk said:


> Hey Sovereign,
> 
> Polyphonic Legato is velocity based, meaning that each legato voice is gonna be linked to a velocity range.
> 
> To make it work, you have to select Polyphonic Legato in the options menu, turn the option on (using the little button next to the menu), and then select the number of splits.
> 
> Once you select, e.g. 3 splits, you’ll be able to play up to 3 different legato voices, with voice 1 being linked to velocity range from 1 to 42, voice 2 from 43 to 84 and voice 3 from 85 to 127.
> 
> This method allows completely independent voices, as we wanted to avoid any conflicts between them.


Nice! Thanks for that. Amazing updates.


----------



## bfreepro

Quick tip of the day. Thanks for clarifying this, @tomaslobosk


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Ugh.....

5th time lucky. This is getting aggravating now...


----------



## Floris

Just out of curiosity, anything changed to the (separate) Hangar 4 vocals?


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Finally got it installed and is very nice. 

A couple of suggestions for @audioimperia (in addition to the suggestions I made above).

The reverse was a nice touch, would be good to also have a loop function (particularly for the drones). 

I think the double basses need to be reworked. I always thought they sounded a bit weak in comparison to other strings and the ensemble patch has really highlighted this.


----------



## bfreepro

Puzzlefactory said:


> Finally got it installed and is very nice.
> 
> A couple of suggestions for @audioimperia (in addition to the suggestions I made above).
> 
> The reverse was a nice touch, would be good to also have a loop function (particularly for the drones).
> 
> I think the double basses need to be reworked. I always thought they sounded a bit weak in comparison to other strings and the ensemble patch has really highlighted this.


I do have to agree about the basses. Not nearly as aggressive as the rest of the strings, especially with spiccato.


----------



## tomaslobosk

Floris said:


> Just out of curiosity, anything changed to the (separate) Hangar 4 vocals?



Hey Floris, yes, Hangar 4 will be updated too very soon


----------



## zimm83

tomaslobosk said:


> Hey Floris, yes, Hangar 4 will be updated too very soon


Really?With what? Cool!!!


----------



## zimm83

Puzzlefactory said:


> Finally got it installed and is very nice.
> 
> A couple of suggestions for @audioimperia (in addition to the suggestions I made above).
> 
> The reverse was a nice touch, would be good to also have a loop function (particularly for the drones).
> 
> I think the double basses need to be reworked. I always thought they sounded a bit weak in comparison to other strings and the ensemble patch has really highlighted this.


Is there a walkthrough video for 1.2 coming please?


----------



## tomaslobosk

zimm83 said:


> Really?With what? Cool!!!



To include all the features we already implemented in the main Jaeger 1.2 library


----------



## tomaslobosk

zimm83 said:


> Is there a walkthrough video for 1.2 coming please?



Yes, we're working on that too


----------



## zimm83

tomaslobosk said:


> To include all the features we already implemented in the main Jaeger 1.2 library


Great thanks!!!


----------



## zimm83

tomaslobosk said:


> Yes, we're working on that too


Great. Thanks !!!


----------



## madfloyd

So the update to 1.1 was free but 1.2 is $600?


----------



## Sovereign

madfloyd said:


> So the update to 1.1 was free but 1.2 is $600?


Where did you get that from? That's how much the full library costs. 1.2 is a free update for existing owners.


----------



## madfloyd

Sovereign said:


> Where did you get that from? That's how much the full library costs. 1.2 is a free update for existing owners.



For the update to 1.1 I got an email with a Connect license key, this time I got a more general email about the update that said 'buy' and I did not get a license key...


----------



## Jaap

madfloyd said:


> For the update to 1.1 I got an email with a Connect license key, this time I got a more general email about the update that said 'buy' and I did not get a license key...



I would shoot them a mail then (or check first maybe the spam folder of your mailbox) as the 1.2 update is free. Also got yesterday the newsletter, but a few days before that they had sent out a mail to customers about the update (also with a connect license key).


----------



## madfloyd

Jaap said:


> I would shoot them a mail then (or check first maybe the spam folder of your mailbox) as the 1.2 update is free. Also got yesterday the newsletter, but a few days before that they had sent out a mail to customers about the update (also with a connect license key).



Great, thank you, I will investigate!


----------



## audioimperia

madfloyd said:


> So the update to 1.1 was free but 1.2 is $600?



It's a free update for existing owners. If you have not received the update email please reach out to us at [email protected]!


----------



## Sovereign

I have plenty of string libraries but I'm really liking the Jaeger strings sound. It meshes really well with some of the more dryer libraries. I actually prefer this sound over CSS. Here's a little doodle I did while working on a template (mostly Jaeger, with additional violins and violas legato from Soaring Strings).

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/jaeger-template-doodle2-mp3.18028/][/AUDIOPLUS]


----------



## muziksculp

@Sovereign 

Audio Imperia's Jaeger Strings sound very nice. Thanks for sharing. 

It would be great if _Audio Imperia _develops a Strings Library. It will be an instant buy for me.


----------



## audioimperia

muziksculp said:


> It would be great if _Audio Imperia _develops a Strings Library. It will be an instant buy for me.


----------



## audioimperia

Hey guys,

We are indeed working on an additional video walkthrough. Please also make sure to check the new Jaeger manual, if you have any questions in the meantime. And, of course, for any further questions feel free to email us directly at [email protected].

https://bit.ly/2FJNQZk


----------



## audioimperia

Video Walkthrough for the 1.2 Update features is up:


----------



## James Everingham

audioimperia said:


> Video Walkthrough for the 1.2 Update features is up:



You legends. So much Jaeger in my sessions these days!


----------



## audioimperia

James Everingham said:


> You legends. So much Jaeger in my sessions these days!



Aw, thanks so much James!!! Means a lot


----------



## Sovereign

muziksculp said:


> @Sovereign
> 
> Audio Imperia's Jaeger Strings sound very nice. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> It would be great if _Audio Imperia _develops a Strings Library. It will be an instant buy for me.


Selling it as a separate library would not be a bad idea for them I think since most of the hard work is already done. But for a complete separate string library they'd need to add a few more articulations (for example there are no pizzicatos), increase the range on some instruments (cellos and basses) and preferably add a 2nd vln section.


----------



## lucky909091

I am an existing owner of the library and I got the update, but I do not dare to delete the first version from my harddisc.
Can I delete the elder one anyway?


----------



## bfreepro

lucky909091 said:


> I am an existing owner of the library and I got the update, but I do not dare to delete the first version from my harddisc.
> Can I delete the elder one anyway?


I wouldn’t if you want to load any past projects using the older version. If you don’t have any works in progress with the previous version of Jaeger there shouldn’t be harm in deleting those files.


----------



## Sovereign

Here's a little something I finished using Jaeger, which IMO shows how flexible and strong this library is. Strings and brass exclusively and only Jaeger, with exception of solo trumpet and horn.

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/spiderman-elfman-mockup.81122/


----------



## Rey

has there been any sale on jaeger orchestra?


----------



## Digivolt

Rey said:


> has there been any sale on jaeger orchestra?



It was down to $499 a month ago for their 4th anniversary, still out of my price range


----------



## Rey

Digivolt said:


> It was down to $499 a month ago for their 4th anniversary, still out of my price range


I understand what you mean. its out of mine too. haha... I wish it had woodwinds though.....then I m sold at that price


----------



## constaneum

Rey said:


> I understand what you mean. its out of mine too. haha... I wish it had woodwinds though.....then I m sold at that price



Woodwinds somehow are teased....you can hear that from the Nucleus' audio demos.


----------



## mOKa

Hi. Has anyone encounterd any issues with updating to 1.2. I am still stuck with instruments V1.1. (E.g. "Jaeger - Strings - 01 16Vns - V 1.1", also no Full Ens. patches etc.) The legato samples are named diff. compared to what the instr. patches are looking for, hence I cant load them. And it still asks for Jaeger 1.1.nkr ( I only got Jaeger 1.2.nkr) after downloading v1.2. The GUI also says 1.1.
Ive downloaded and tried many times and also tried manually. I am in contact with the support about it but after two month I thought I asked if anyone has any idea or could share his folder structure.
Its confusing as I DLed the correct archives according to the support, so I am baffled how I end up with sth like this.


Thanks.


----------



## mOKa

Bump. Sry. I updated with pics in the hope someone got anything


----------



## NekujaK

mOKa said:


> Bump. Sry. I updated with pics in the hope someone got anything


Sorry the update process is problematic - I'm sure it's very frustrating. The only idea I can offer is to remove Jaeger from your drive and do a clean download/install of the 1.2 version. I don't recall at the moment, but I think the full 1.2 version is a complete download, no?

Good luck.


----------



## mOKa

@NekujaK Thanks for your reply. Yeah, it is a compl. dl. I tried 6+ times on diff. systems now. Also reinstalled Connect Continuata a few times. I had it working before V1.0 and really like it, so yeah it took me by surprise that it doesnt work now. And most frustrating is I dont know why. I got all the archives I need, so why it ends up with a mixture of 1.1 & 1.2 is beyond me.

On the good side, they are apparently working on a new update 

" It’ll be a lot easier in the future with the upcoming Kontakt Player update that we have coming for Jaeger. It’s still a few months out but it will make installation, activation, etc a lot easier and also add new content and features. "(AI Support)


----------



## NekujaK

@mOKa yes I'm really looking forward to the update! Don't know if this helps, but this is how my Jaeger installation directory looks:



​


----------



## mOKa

Thank you @NekujaK . It seems all I am missing is the correct instruments. Thats prob. why the legato files dont load and the GUI is faulty. The archive I have is "Audio_Imperia_Jaeger_Instruments_V1_1_WM0484" (see the png above) which contains only instruments V1.1, without Ensembles etc. and its still looking for Jaeger 1.1.nkr, but the support says its correct, which from my understanding seems a bit weird  

Do you recall having this "Audio_Imperia_Jaeger_Instruments_V1_1_WM0484.rar" with only 1.1 instruments in it. All the other archives end up in the same "Audio Imperia Jaeger V1.2" folder like yours did (samples/data), but this one ends up in its own separate "Audio Imperia Jaeger" folder.
In any case, I appreciate your time and help.
Cheers


----------



## NekujaK

@mOKa I just checked in my Continuata downloader, and yes, the downloadable files are identical to the ones you show, including the Audio_Imperia_Jaeger_Instruments_V1_1_WM0484.rar file.

When I downloaded and installed Jaeger, I had Continuata perform the installation automatically, so I'm not exactly sure how the V1_1_WM0484.rar file was handled, but I assume all of the .rar files should be extracted to the same parent folder and all files will end up in the correct locations.

Are you by any chance trying to load the Jaeger instruments from Kontakt's Quickload menu? If you put Jaeger .nki's into Quickload under version 1.1, and then later updated to Jaeger 1.2, you will need to replace the Quickload shortcuts with the newly updated .nki's. Just a thought.

For additional reference, here is what my Instruments/Hangar 1/Strings directory looks like:



​
And here is what my Samlples/Hangar 1/Strings/Violins directory looks like:



​
Hope this helps - good luck!


----------



## mOKa

@NekujaK Thank you very much again. Also for the tip and esp. for your time, but it looks like it wont work. Tried one last time. Hopefully with the new update then.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf

mOKa said:


> @NekujaK Thank you very much again. Also for the tip and esp. for your time, but it looks like it wont work. Tried one last time. Hopefully with the new update then.


For me the archive was called:
Audio_Imperia_Jaeger_Instruments_V1_2_WM0770.rar
Yours is called "V1_1..." (which in my guess is the wrong one).


----------



## NekujaK

Manuel Stumpf said:


> For me the archive was called:
> Audio_Imperia_Jaeger_Instruments_V1_2_WM0770.rar
> Yours is called "V1_1..." (which in my guess is the wrong one).


Thank you, @Manuel Stumpf for clarifying. I just double-checked my download files, and my initial response to @mOKa was incorrect. The file in my download package is indeed Audio_Imperia_Jaeger_Instruments_V1_2_WM0770.rar, and not V1_1. So this would definitely seem to be the source of the problem.


----------



## mOKa

@Manuel Stumpf @NekujaK Thanks for pointing that out. That was my initial idea and I specifically asked the support about that file. And provided pics ofc. 

"That IS the correct instrument file as we’ve mentioned before. So you do have all the correct files you need.  " was the last responds. 

Any idea @audioimperia ?


----------



## audioimperia

mOKa said:


> @Manuel Stumpf @NekujaK Thanks for pointing that out. That was my initial idea and I specifically asked the support about that file. And provided pics ofc.
> 
> "That IS the correct instrument file as we’ve mentioned before. So you do have all the correct files you need.  " was the last responds.
> 
> Any idea @audioimperia ?



It's just a naming error on the server that will be fixed with the Kontakt Player update that is coming in couple of months, but you do have the latest version  Kontakt Player and more content :D


----------



## mOKa

@audioimperia Thanks for the reply. The naming error is new info.
So: Audio_Imperia_Jaeger_Instruments_V1_2_WM0770.rar *=* Audio_Imperia_Jaeger_Instruments_V1_1_WM0484.rar

Is this what you mean with naming error?

But it doesnt contain the new "Full Ens. Instr." and like I said it contains only V1.1 instr. and it asks for Jaeger 1.1.nkr not Jaeger 1.2 from the Extras archives, so I am very sorry but I dont understand.

I am sure you are working on cool new stuff and prob. have tons of stuff to deal with and I certainly am not trying to annoying you, but is it poss. to receive the Instr. 1.2 somehow? I really would like to and could use Jaeger - was the reason I bought it ofc 
I was really hoping it was my fault and I could fix it with some help, or maybe an easy fix for you guys.
Then I assumed sth is wrong with the named archive and I was hoping you guys could help me out with that. I dont have a problem with sth not working and waiting, but it really felt like it should be fixable to me. Esp. since I had sth similiar just recently and received pretty immediate feedback and the files (while he was fighting against the devastating fires). 
Waiting a few months is ofc not ideal since I am trying for ~3month (1 da solo & then 2 month ago I contacted you) already, but if its the only thing possible, then I am gonna accept that.
So I am gonna shut up now 
Thanks again. Looking forward to the cool new stuff and getting to use Jaeger.


----------



## audioimperia

mOKa said:


> @audioimperia Thanks for the reply. The naming error is new info.
> So: Audio_Imperia_Jaeger_Instruments_V1_2_WM0770.rar *=* Audio_Imperia_Jaeger_Instruments_V1_1_WM0484.rar
> 
> Is this what you mean with naming error?
> 
> But it doesnt contain the new "Full Ens. Instr." and like I said it contains only V1.1 instr. and it asks for Jaeger 1.1.nkr not Jaeger 1.2 from the Extras archives, so I am very sorry but I dont understand.
> 
> I am sure you are working on cool new stuff and prob. have tons of stuff to deal with and I certainly am not trying to annoying you, but is it poss. to receive the Instr. 1.2 somehow? I really would like to and could use Jaeger - was the reason I bought it ofc
> I was really hoping it was my fault and I could fix it with some help, or maybe an easy fix for you guys.
> Then I assumed sth is wrong with the named archive and I was hoping you guys could help me out with that. I dont have a problem with sth not working and waiting, but it really felt like it should be fixable to me. Esp. since I had sth similiar just recently and received pretty immediate feedback and the files (while he was fighting against the devastating fires).
> Waiting a few months is ofc not ideal since I am trying for ~3month (1 da solo & then 2 month ago I contacted you) already, but if its the only thing possible, then I am gonna accept that.
> So I am gonna shut up now
> Thanks again. Looking forward to the cool new stuff and getting to use Jaeger.




audioimperia.jaeger.v12 is what you should be getting when you use the manual download links to request the latest instruments files: http://continuata.net/manual_links.php

Let us know if that works!


----------



## Sapphire

Sovereign said:


> Selling it as a separate library would not be a bad idea for them I think since most of the hard work is already done. But for a complete separate string library they'd need to add a few more articulations (for example there are no pizzicatos), increase the range on some instruments (cellos and basses) and preferably add a 2nd vln section.



There are pizzicatos in Nucleus and since they share many files i hope those might be coming to Jaeger some day. At least for Nucleus owners a "complete" patch would be nice. All of this is pure speculation though. Viola legatos might be added as well, as far as I know at least. We'll see. 





mOKa said:


> @audioimperia Thanks for the reply. The naming error is new info.
> So: Audio_Imperia_Jaeger_Instruments_V1_2_WM0770.rar *=* Audio_Imperia_Jaeger_Instruments_V1_1_WM0484.rar
> 
> Is this what you mean with naming error?
> 
> But it doesnt contain the new "Full Ens. Instr." and like I said it contains only V1.1 instr. and it asks for Jaeger 1.1.nkr not Jaeger 1.2 from the Extras archives, so I am very sorry but I dont understand.
> 
> I am sure you are working on cool new stuff and prob. have tons of stuff to deal with and I certainly am not trying to annoying you, but is it poss. to receive the Instr. 1.2 somehow? I really would like to and could use Jaeger - was the reason I bought it ofc
> I was really hoping it was my fault and I could fix it with some help, or maybe an easy fix for you guys.
> Then I assumed sth is wrong with the named archive and I was hoping you guys could help me out with that. I dont have a problem with sth not working and waiting, but it really felt like it should be fixable to me. Esp. since I had sth similiar just recently and received pretty immediate feedback and the files (while he was fighting against the devastating fires).
> Waiting a few months is ofc not ideal since I am trying for ~3month (1 da solo & then 2 month ago I contacted you) already, but if its the only thing possible, then I am gonna accept that.
> So I am gonna shut up now
> Thanks again. Looking forward to the cool new stuff and getting to use Jaeger.



Even if it might have been resolved by now: You don't have to shut up or accept anything but the newest version of the product you paid for and the way I got to know them, they will make sure that that's the case  If there are any questions, they'll be happy to get back to you. 
And don't be afraid to send multiple mails if companies don't get back to you within a week or two.

Did you get the newest files by now?


----------



## audioimperia

Sapphire said:


> There are pizzicatos in Nucleus and since they share many files i hope those might be coming to Jaeger some day. At least for Nucleus owners a "complete" patch would be nice. All of this is pure speculation though. Viola legatos might be added as well, as far as I know at least. We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it might have been resolved by now: You don't have to shut up or accept anything but the newest version of the product you paid for and the way I got to know them, they will make sure that that's the case  If there are any questions, they'll be happy to get back to you.
> And don't be afraid to send multiple mails if companies don't get back to you within a week or two.
> 
> Did you get the newest files by now?



He did indeed :D


----------



## mOKa

Hi @audioimperia . Quick question. Can I active Jaeger in Native Access now too. 
The faq has two topics on that. I think I read that its possible now, but my serial number doesnt work ( its missing 5 letters/numbers to fill out the last "box" in NI Access).
Thank you


----------



## audioimperia

mOKa said:


> Hi @audioimperia . Quick question. Can I active Jaeger in Native Access now too.
> The faq has two topics on that. I think I read that its possible now, but my serial number doesnt work ( its missing 5 letters/numbers to fill out the last "box" in NI Access).
> Thank you


Please email us at [email protected]


----------



## zwhita

Seeing as Nucleus just got a big update, can we expect one for Jaeger early next year? If nothing else, I'd like to see a fix for the legato bumps in the lower dynamics of the Violins, and maybe some improvement in the modwheel crossfades for all of the brass sustains.(not such a sudden fade-in curve for the louder dynamic or a modeled-dynamic EQ fade-in like Performance Samples Angry Brass)


----------



## NekujaK

Would love to see Jaeger get some love.


----------



## bfreepro

zwhita said:


> Seeing as Nucleus just got a big update, can we expect one for Jaeger early next year? If nothing else, I'd like to see a fix for the legato bumps in the lower dynamics of the Violins, and maybe some improvement in the modwheel crossfades for all of the brass sustains.(not such a sudden fade-in curve for the louder dynamic or a modeled-dynamic EQ fade-in like Performance Samples Angry Brass)


I feel like that update was mostly implementing what they learned from recording their "SOLO" library as it mostly applies to the solo instruments, but you never know. They consistently update their libraries so I would not be surprised at all if they had some updates in the works


----------

